# Jerry, like this thread, is still Dead



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 18, 2016)

But Bobby, Phil and the two drummers are still alive, and they are out there every night with John Mayer making music Here is a pretty good show, if you have the time.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 18, 2016)

So you would rather have a couple of upbeat songs {recorded back in the day by the full band} about situational ethics and sex with underage hookers? There is a clip for that.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 18, 2016)

A little something on the side.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 19, 2016)

It's ironic Jerry, David, Peter and the boys named their band Old and In the Way when they were so young. This is from 11-4-73. {when we were all young}


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 19, 2016)

JGAB . . . . .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 19, 2016)

Love the loose string sound on Deep Elem Blues.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 21, 2016)

Cowboy up.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 1, 2016)

Garcia Lives!!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm listening to the 5-11-77 show this morning. You Tube makes the days of sharing tapes seem like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 4, 2016)

Top 10 all time dead shows.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 7, 2016)

It always puts a smile on my face to see/hear a good old Pig Pen show. He was the man.


----------



## Bubbleblower (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 29, 2016)

Bubbleblower said:


>


It's still alive. .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 29, 2016)

From way back. If you get the chance to watch this whole concert movie, check it out. The guys cross Canada in a train, playing shows along the way. Janis and several other good acts aboard as well. Festival Express.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 14, 2016)

Jerry is a liar and worked for the CIA.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

Early stuff is good once in a while.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2016)

What's your point? They have always been dead.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 27, 2016)

potpimp said:


> What's your point? They have always been dead.


Except when they are The Other Ones.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 24, 2016)

I watched the 2nd set of this show this morning, which is a good one, but I really liked the encore.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

I can't really agree that this is the best Peggy O ever. I have about 5-600 shows recorded, and I can't decide on a favorite. But it is a good cut.


----------



## BlessedBeyond (Aug 25, 2016)

whoa, HeatlessBBQ.... that video of Jerry Garcia is very interesting.
I have heard many things about the darkness and evil masterminds working behind the music festival scene.... Have U heard about rl grimes, bassnectar and other trap djs are freemasons that work for the man ?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

On them chilly night you are always looking for a good cover. Not sure if this is the one though.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

Pretty shaky camera work. But not a bad cut.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

I like this one too.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

You may need to turn this one up just a little.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 30, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Garcia Lives!!


love this clip,I remember the deads " wall of sound " most of all


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> love this clip,I remember the deads " wall of sound " most of all


Yep, with that strange double mike setup. There was some good concert movies made during that time. I recorded some of them off of PBS before You Tube made it so easy to listen to the old shows.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 30, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Yep, with that strange double mike setup. There was some good concert movies made during that time. I recorded some of them off of PBS before You Tube made it so easy to listen to the old shows.


seems like just last summer don't it,youtuube is awesome for memorys,one thing these modern hipsters will never have that us old Hippy's had was the music sex & drugs all at once,I thought my pecker would fall off in the 70's  

now days you put 20k kids in a field with bands & chicks and there will b murders,so sad how bad things have got


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> seems like just last summer don't it,youtuube is awesome for memorys,one thing these modern hipsters will never have that us old Hippy's had was the music sex & drugs all at once,I thought my pecker would fall off in the 70's
> 
> now days you put 20k kids in a field with bands & chicks and there will b murders,so sad how bad things have got


They wouldn't believe we traded tapes of shows. When SXM first got the Grateful Dead Channel, I recorded several hundred shows to DVD. Audio only, but I have quite a collection now.

And the sex thing made me start a new calendar. You know how 1969 became known for free love. The year and the act of mutual oral sex became symbols of the times. Well in 1996 I had an epiphany. With aids going crazy, the only safe oral sex was laying in bed, back to back, head to foot, and talk dirty to each other. So my SOS calendar started in 96.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 30, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> They wouldn't believe we traded tapes of shows. When SXM first got the Grateful Dead Channel, I recorded several hundred shows to DVD. Audio only, but I have quite a collection now.
> 
> And the sex thing made me start a new calendar. You know how 1969 became known for free love. The year and the act of mutual oral sex became symbols of the times. Well in 1996 I had an epiphany. With aids going crazy, the only safe oral sex was laying in bed, back to back, head to foot, and talk dirty to each other. So my SOS calendar started in 96.


I had more metal q tips stuck up my junk by 
doctors in the 70's than a test subject,VD about 2 dozen times & drippy dick,I'll bet I used a pound of penacilin that decade,only thing I never caught was face crabs but I knew some dudes with beards who did

killer concerts for $4 & all the sex u could manage,great times 4 sure


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I had more metal q tips stuck up my junk by
> doctors in the 70's than a test subject,VD about 2 dozen times & drippy dick,I'll bet I used a pound of penacilin that decade,only thing I never caught was face crabs but I knew some dudes with beards who did
> 
> killer concerts for $4 & all the sex u could manage,great times 4 sure


I missed out on the STD's. Did get tested a couple of times from what I had heard on the Coconut Telegraph though. Did get body lice a few times, but that was from the Navy laundry. 

I'm 55 so I missed most of the big shows in the early 70's. Did get to hear {but not see} a three day show in Rockingham NC in 1973 when I was 12. I saw Fleetwood Mac in the hotel swimming pool. Also 3 Dog Night was drinking in the parking lot. I saw more hippies that weekend than the rest of my life. I saw most of the southern rock bands in the late 70's, early 80's.


----------



## The Flapjack Kid (Sep 11, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Top 10 all time dead shows.


I was at this show. Crazy snow storm outside, nice and toasty inside. 
Made great eye contact with Jerry, will never forget that.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 11, 2016)

One of the greatest melodies ever written by Garcia/Hunter.
Truly sublime!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 11, 2016)

Wavels said:


> One of the greatest melodies ever written by Garcia/Hunter.
> Truly sublime!


No doubt.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 11, 2016)

This is a fun little set.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 11, 2016)

Here is a couple of good ones too.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 11, 2016)

The Flapjack Kid said:


> I was at this show. Crazy snow storm outside, nice and toasty inside.
> Made great eye contact with Jerry, will never forget that.


I only got to a few shows on the eastern seaboard during the early 80's. Was in the Navy then. Later I didn't have the ready for any road tripping. Did do a fair amount of tape swapping.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 11, 2016)

I saw my first show in '79 or '80 while in high school. It changed my life and I chased Jerry around for a long time. After '95, I figured I was done. I saw the occasional Ratdog, P&F, etc. Then a few years ago my old touring buddy from VA told me I needed to come down there for Lockn'. I resisted for a while, thinking I was too old to camp out for days and party like the 80s. Well, after 4 Lockn festivals, I am so glad I didn't listen to my old guy rap, LOL.

Just got back from this years fest and even though it was Phish heavy (don't get me started), this happened:


----------



## The Flapjack Kid (Sep 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I only got to a few shows on the eastern seaboard during the early 80's. Was in the Navy then. Later I didn't have the ready for any road tripping. Did do a fair amount of tape swapping.


My first show was in '73. Still have a wall in my hallway lined with cassette racks filled with tapes of shows. Trading tapes was fun and I met a lot of great folks that way.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 12, 2016)

Tstat said:


> I saw my first show in '79 or '80 while in high school. It changed my life and I chased Jerry around for a long time. After '95, I figured I was done. I saw the occasional Ratdog, P&F, etc. Then a few years ago my old touring buddy from VA told me I needed to come down there for Lockn'. I resisted for a while, thinking I was too old to camp out for days and party like the 80s. Well, after 4 Lockn festivals, I am so glad I didn't listen to my old guy rap, LOL.
> 
> Just got back from this years fest and even though it was Phish heavy (don't get me started), this happened:


That is a good show. Phil is a goofball, but I like that he is keeping on keepin on.

I'm also liking how John is growing into his role in Dead & Co. I like how he is not trying to copy Jerry, but letting it come to him.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 13, 2016)

Here is Phil and friends from 2014 in Central Park.

One of my favorite jazz guitarists
(John Scofield) is featured.
Also John Medeski (of MMW) is on the keyboards.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 17, 2016)

Wavels said:


> Here is Phil and friends from 2014 in Central Park.
> 
> One of my favorite jazz guitarists
> (John Scofield) is featured.
> Also John Medeski (of MMW) is on the keyboards.


I've been listening to WSP all day. I will pause it and give this show a spin. Thanks.

Here is the Panic I've been listening to.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 12, 2016)

New name guys, same Dead habit. Not sure if I like this show or not, but what the hell. Maybe it will grow on me. You can decide for yourself.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 8, 2016)

I had forgot about this thread. Here is a little something something to get it back on it's feet.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 23, 2016)

Cold Rain & Snow. Greatest song ever written with just two chords. E major & D major.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 27, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Cold Rain & Snow. Greatest song ever written with just two chords. E major & D major.


True that. The kid is picking it up pretty good.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 30, 2016)

Speaking of Dead & Co and cold rain and snow, this is the first two songs they did. Not a bad way to kick off a new band.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 30, 2016)

Still can't stand Mayer though. I wont deny he's a good player.
But I just can't listen to him cuz it's him.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 30, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Still can't stand Mayer though. I wont deny he's a good player.
> But I just can't listen to him cuz it's him.


I'm hoping he isn't the jerk he was in his younger days. Going on the road with the boys will grind down his rough edges. Playing 3 hours a night will do that.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 17, 2017)

A good Scarlet Fire from 5/8/77


----------



## Wavels (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 28, 2017)

See Phil sing.

We can share the women, we can share the wine. We can share what we got of yours, because we've done shared all of mine.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (Apr 18, 2017)

Jerry is dead, and the living are grateful.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (May 13, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (May 20, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (May 27, 2017)

Another good Dead show.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 13, 2017)

long strange trip . season 1 on amazon or file sharing.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4143508/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 13, 2017)

some of my favorite bootlegs are when the dead have women playing and singing with them. i saw a dso show with a women they played a show with and met her after,, she was cool. i forget names. does anybody know any of the women they played with?




dso plays dead shows long past in their entirety . so same set list same guests whtevr.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 14, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> some of my favorite bootlegs are when the dead have women playing and singing with them. i saw a dso show with a women they played a show with and met her after,, she was cool. i forget names. does anybody know any of the women they played with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donna_Jean_Godchaux


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 14, 2017)

Here is a good Donna Jean song.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2017)

Never got to hear this one in person, but I do like it.


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2017)

Good jam here.


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 4, 2017)

mmm..


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> mmm..


Good one. Here is a later Terrapin, also from Boston Garden


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)

And now for a really good Scarlet/Fire. . . .


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)

Big Wu doing dead cover.


----------



## too larry (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)

Some fresh dead & co. Sunday night's show.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)

Who let the Mule in?


----------



## suri1100134 (Nov 27, 2017)

this is my favorite band for a long time. but now i can't hear them


----------



## too larry (Nov 28, 2017)

suri1100134 said:


> this is my favorite band for a long time. but now i can't hear them


Here you go Suri. This show was just last week.


----------



## too larry (Nov 28, 2017)

Nugs always has the latest shows.


----------



## CobKits (Dec 5, 2017)

D&C is great but lets get real


----------



## CobKits (Dec 5, 2017)

too larry said:


> Never got to hear this one in person, but I do like it.


i was at that show. def one of the best they played after 91


----------



## too larry (Dec 5, 2017)

CobKits said:


> D&C is great but lets get real


----------



## CobKits (Jan 6, 2018)

newly uploaded jerry interview


----------



## too larry (Jan 7, 2018)

CobKits said:


> newly uploaded jerry interview


Thanks.


----------



## too larry (Jan 15, 2018)

I like all these shows with the New Riders.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2018)

This is a good show.


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2018)

Young new bass player for this show down in NOLA.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

Whatttt?


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey now.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

I love this guy's reviews. It's always a hoot.


----------



## PhriendlyPharmer (Mar 16, 2018)

I came here in search of some phellow heads. It appears I have came to the right place. Hello all, I’m Jobie, and Im sorry RIU, but I must enquirer, do you all have fun?!?!


----------



## PhriendlyPharmer (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


>


This album has hoofed some miles with me. That mission in the rain has shown me the light in the darkest of some those miles. This is a killer show front to back and a great example of what made Jerry so magical!!


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

PhriendlyPharmer said:


> I came here in search of some phellow heads. It appears I have came to the right place. Hello all, I’m Jobie, and Im sorry RIU, but I must enquirer, do you all have fun?!?!


Welcome. Glad you stopped by. I listen to the Dead most days. I have hundreds of shows recorded off the Grateful Dead Channel on SXM to DVD's. Need to rip the audio to my PC. Would make it easier to listen to. But I'm not even sure where you buy tickets for the time lottery.

What do you think of the Bobbie and Phil Due shows the last couple of weeks? I'm so used to Dead & Co. they are kind of tame. This one with Trey seems to have a little more fire. {kind of, sort of, but not really}


----------



## PhriendlyPharmer (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> Welcome. Glad you stopped by. I listen to the Dead most days. I have hundreds of shows recorded off the Grateful Dead Channel on SXM to DVD's. Need to rip the audio to my PC. Would make it easier to listen to. But I'm not even sure where you buy tickets for the time lottery.
> 
> What do you think of the Bobbie and Phil Due shows the last couple of weeks? I'm so used to Dead & Co. they are kind of tame. This one with Trey seems to have a little more fire. {kind of, sort of, but not really}



Too young to have caught Jerry, but I’ve seen furthur 20+ times, did a few fall d&c showsbthe first year blah blah. I wasn’t impressed with Bobby’s solo campfire acoustic album recently, but with that being said; the duo shows were amazing. There are points in the shows; like the bird song from the first night; that just overwhelm me with emotion. I think a big part of it for me right now is just seeing the two of them together on stage. 

Oh and John K, not John Mayer!!!


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm 57, so I did get the chance to see them twice when I was in the Navy {Norfolk Va} in 82-83. Haven't seen Further, Dead & Co or any of the other off shoot bands. But there are really good soundboard recordings of most everything on You Tube these days. When I was younger, trading tapes was about the only way for non traveling Dead Heads to hear shows. It's stupid simple these days.

I thought John M has done a good job. Especially on the bluesy songs. Wasn't thrilled with Warren Hayes when he was doing Jerry's part. And I really, really love Warren Hayes. He never cut lose like he does with Gov't Mule and like he used to do with the Allmann Brothers Band.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Phil's 78th birthday yesterday. He was at the Cap with his family band.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

And a review of the show.


----------



## PhriendlyPharmer (Mar 16, 2018)

I think I’m gonna head to red rocks for Phil this may!


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

PhriendlyPharmer said:


> I think I’m gonna head to red rocks for Phil this may!


My sister spent most of her adult life in Colorado Springs. Red Rocks is just about as good a venue as you will find.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey I found this thread and on 420 awesome I'm a long time deadhead I followed them all over the Northeast!

I was at Highgate Vt. show in 95, I remember saying I wasn't going to the New York shows with my friends up in Vermont and headed back down to the coast, told them I'll catch you when the dead came to Boston in a few weeks or month whatever

..sad

I have those Boston Garden tickets framed along with a eulogy GD ticket people sent me, when they refunded my money. Yep saw Jerry last like a week or so before he passed in Highgate

Saw some great shows posted on this link one of my favorite is always the Barton Hall Show I think top of my head it was 77 or 78


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy 420 deadheads! ..here's the Barton Hall Show & thanks Jerry!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 20, 2018)

.. and here's a favorite rider!






.. perfect for 420..!


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


One of my favorites. If I ever do get to hike the AT, I want to write in the log books at the shelters, "stopped to cook supper. Gone to find some dark hollow to sleep in."


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> One of my favorites. If I ever do get to hike the AT, I want to write in the log books at the shelters, "stopped to cook supper. Gone to find some dark hollow to sleep in."


Great song..! glad you got to see the dead a couple times  nothing else like it


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 22, 2018)

Never cared for this song before, but last few years I've really started to like it!


----------



## Empdude420 (Apr 25, 2018)

Best band ever existed. My first show as Hartford CT 1985. Seen them with Bob Dylan at Patriots Stadium on July 4.

I saw the Dead 50 shows (In San Fran) as well as Dead & CO. I have tickets for Camden NJ in June - can't wait. 

My station is locked on Sirius XM 23.

By the way, my license plate is "*EURPE 72"*


----------



## Empdude420 (Apr 25, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Never cared for this song before, but last few years I've really started to like it!


This is a great song - one of my favorites.


----------



## too larry (Apr 25, 2018)

Here is a good cut of China/Rider.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 25, 2018)

Can’t wait to be at LOCKN again this year. Haven’t missed a year yet, even the Phish year, although we skipped the first night, lol.
I’m a New England head that started in ‘79.
Nothing left to do but


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 25, 2018)

What are prevailing opinions on the Donna Jean years ?


----------



## too larry (Apr 25, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> What are prevailing opinions on the Donna Jean years ?


I liked them. Not sure why she isn't mentioned more as a member of the band. She was there for a good while.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes, a looong while!  I'm not her biggest fan


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 25, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> What are prevailing opinions on the Donna Jean years ?


The band was incredible when she was a member but she's an acquired taste, lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 25, 2018)

She makes me think of an old and late friend, a deadhead and we used to have the most stoned ridiculous discussions on the Donna Jean topic, he was a huge Donna Jean fan and I was like eh.. and we would pointlessly discuss it often while getting baked

.. kind of hard to have a favorite Dead song but this is definitely one of mine


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Tstat (Apr 26, 2018)

too larry said:


> Not sure why she isn't mentioned more as a member of the band


She wasn’t invited to Dead 50, but she was at Fenway for D&C a few years ago. The crowd loved her. The 70s were the best!


----------



## Empdude420 (Apr 26, 2018)

When she's on (XM 23), I usually change the channel .... I never liked her - but that is my opinion. She asked Jerry to be in the band with Keith, he said yes ---- you will see her on the Saturday Night Live "Truckin" video. I think she sings off key - that's just my personal opinion. I like the 72 DEAD the best and the 77 DEAD. Those are what I listen to a lot.

Anyone going to be at Camden in June?

Favorite songs --- that's difficult ... but probably Sugaree, Candyman, Deal, China Rider


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 26, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Never cared for this song before, but last few years I've really started to like it!


not a huge dead fan but peggy o is one of my favs. 
back in college, there was a band called The Grapes that did a killer version of it. saw them a bunch when they opened for widespread panic before panic got huge.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 26, 2018)

I agree that's exactly my thoughts, it's like she's singing something else off on her own half the time? I never got it but I don't mean it in a bad way, a bad dead show with Donna Jean is better than a good show from anybody else..!

I've seen three incarnations since Jerry passed and eh.. I think I'm good, it's not the same anymore, jmo


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Empdude420 (Apr 27, 2018)

To be honest, when I went to Dead 50 - it was like very special. It seemed like a reunion party where we all came together to celebrate what was beyond great at one time. It was totally awesome - it just felt so good.

Then, I went to the Shoreline show (Dead & CO) and to be honest, I didn't know at all what to expect because I never seen J.M. and didn't really follow / know Dead and Co. From the first song, I was so hooked --- the jazzy style, the O having so much fun smiling, and the different way that Bobby sang the songs and John singing with a different style - it was like a new band. And I am going to be very honest, I almost like Dead & Co better. I have almost all the shows (purchased from Nugs) and play those more lately. Sometimes I wish they would up the tempo just a tad bit - but I honestly like John's new style on everything.

I'll be in Amsterdam while they are at Shoreline (I live here in Bay Area) - so I bought tickets for both Camden NJ shows, and flying there to see the shows, and then take the train into NYC to spend 3 or 4 days there and making a vacation out of it.

I'm usually listening to Dead & Co, or 72 or 77 Dead shows. I actually like Dead & Co just as much. 

I smoked some Green Goddess before Dead & Co show with a guy and girl when I parked my car on a side street. We got so high, and then I said, holy shit - how am I going to remember where my car is as I started to walk to the show. I looked at the street sign where I was, and it was "Garcia Avenue". I said, well - I can remember that!!!!!


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2018)

Empdude420 said:


> To be honest, when I went to Dead 50 - it was like very special. It seemed like a reunion party where we all came together to celebrate what was beyond great at one time. It was totally awesome - it just felt so good.
> 
> Then, I went to the Shoreline show (Dead & CO) and to be honest, I didn't know at all what to expect because I never seen J.M. and didn't really follow / know Dead and Co. From the first song, I was so hooked --- the jazzy style, the O having so much fun smiling, and the different way that Bobby sang the songs and John singing with a different style - it was like a new band. And I am going to be very honest, I almost like Dead & Co better. I have almost all the shows (purchased from Nugs) and play those more lately. Sometimes I wish they would up the tempo just a tad bit - but I honestly like John's new style on everything.
> 
> ...


I like how upbeat the dead and co show are. When the Bobby and Phil Trio tour showed up on You Tube. it was so slow and down beat in comparison.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Good one.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)

This show just dropped. I've only listened to it a couple of times, but seems to be a good one.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 9, 2018)

.. these are a couple of my favorites


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. these are a couple of my favorites


Both good shows. I really need to pick up a new PC and convert all my DVD's of shows I recorded off SXM's Grateful Dead 
Channel into files so I can play them on my mp3 player. They play 3 shows a day, and I recorded them for a long time. I would guess I have a few hundred shows.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

I have a couple three of these Dylan and Dead shows. Not really good shows, but I always listen, just for the historical value.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Not the best recording, but this Dylan and the Dead show from two nights earlier is better. IMO


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

I had never seen this clip before.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> Both good shows. I really need to pick up a new PC and convert all my DVD's of shows I recorded off SXM's Grateful Dead
> Channel into files so I can play them on my mp3 player. They play 3 shows a day, and I recorded them for a long time. I would guess I have a few hundred shows.


That Harbur College if I had to pick that would be probably one of my favorites if not my favorite, there's a dark hollow on that that's unbelievable..!

Big fan of Dylan and the Dead, Dylan sounded great when he played with the Dead..! Saw them together Highgate Vermont 95 less than a month before Jerry passed, they didn't play anything together which I found unusual, everybody figured they do some together ? ..not a great show to be honest, year before was much better, but 95 didn't have the wife with me so the party was much better than 94 LOL


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Pigpen died before I became a Dead Head. Still have a special place in my heart for him.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

Another early show.


----------



## CobKits (Jun 9, 2018)

dead and company audio stream tonight

http://mixlr.com/summerfloatilla/


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

CobKits said:


> dead and company audio stream tonight
> 
> http://mixlr.com/summerfloatilla/


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## CobKits (Jun 9, 2018)

Mayer is very impressive this tour


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

CobKits said:


> Mayer is very impressive this tour


Yes. I've seen a few of the shows, and he is in a groove.

I really like this guy. He reviews most of the shows. He has good things to say about John.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> Yes. I've seen a few of the shows, and he is in a groove.
> 
> I really like this guy. He reviews most of the shows. He has good things to say about John.


This is the 2nd set opener for last night's Atlanta show. {the one Grateful Dean was reviewing} The whole show isn't up yet.


----------



## Randodred (Jun 9, 2018)

Heck yea a dead thread 

(~;-}


----------



## too larry (Jun 11, 2018)

Streaming live right now.


----------



## too larry (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 12, 2018)

I've been looking for this whole show for years. The 6-18-83 Saratoga Springs show. This Scarlet/fire is the only clip I have been able to find.


----------



## too larry (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

I've been listening to a lot of 83 shows lately. This is another good one.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


The 11AM show on SXM's Grateful Dead Channel was a 68 or 69 show. They did a good Dark Star. I was running through lunch and the shower, so didn't get to hear all of it.


----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)

I hear Dead and Co have been tearing it up on Drums and Space the first few nights of this current tour. It hasn't made the free web yet, so here is some from a couple three years ago.


----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)

A show from last week.


----------



## CobKits (Jun 23, 2018)

alpine dead and co stream






back up >play at 1.25 speed


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

CobKits said:


> alpine dead and co stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the stream. {I need to stop music surfing anyway}


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

This BMR is whacked.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2018)

too larry said:


> This BMR is whacked.


Dean thought the same thing. Lots of good shows to come I'm sure, but last night's was a stinker.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2018)

I always enjoy a good Red Rocks show.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2018)

{more guests on stage}


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

A pretty good cut of Mr Charlie.


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)

I've been listening to the bits and pieces of the 7-29-88 Laguna Seca show that I can find on You Tube. I need to pull out my DVD collection and see if I have the whole show. As soon as I get a little time {and a new PC}, I need to convert all those old shows on DVD's to audio files.


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)

It's good to find an Alligator/Drums/Alligator/Caution without the Jam in there.


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

Not something you hear everyday. Bob does a decent job on it.


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> Not something you hear everyday. Bob does a decent job on it.


Heres one I never recall hearing before..?


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 18, 2018)

too larry said:


>


This is one of my faves. the second-year I saw the dead at Highgate Vermont, july 1995, Dylan opened, but they didn't play anything together, the consensus was something seemed wrong, it was one of the legendary (and from my experience very few) bad shows, and less than a month later Jerry was gone.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> This is one of my faves. the second-year I saw the dead at Highgate Vermont, july 1995, Dylan opened, but they didn't play anything together, the consensus was something seemed wrong, it was one of the legendary (and from my experience very few) bad shows, and less than a month later Jerry was gone.


I never saw them after 83. I was really poor when I came home from the navy. They didn't come close to me, and I didn't have funds to travel.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 16, 2018)

too larry said:


>


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2018)

Great thread. Thanks @Larry {the} Gardener


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

injinji said:


> Great thread. Thanks @Larry {the} Gardener


He's been gone for a while. I hear he is like Doctor Who. When he gets in trouble, he will regenerate.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Nice tribute.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2018)

Spent a little time on the mountain, spent a little time on the hill.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 4, 2018)

I was at Highgate 94 and 95, Jerry passed not long after the 95 show.








The show was not great; Dylan open for them, but they played nothing together, there was talk in the crowd that maybe something was wrong..?






If I recall they opened 94 with this..


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I was at Highgate 94 and 95, Jerry passed not long after the 95 show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


I have this CD. It was recorded in July of 87. Not great, but it's still in the rotation.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Oct 6, 2018)

I still 


Beachwalker said:


> I was at Highgate 94 and 95, Jerry passed not long after the 95 show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still remember where I was and what I was doing when I heard the news.


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)

doniawon said:


>


That early stuff was R & B. Pigpen was gifted in that style of music.


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Oct 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> That early stuff was R & B. Pigpen was gifted in that style of music.


Love that song so much. Blue/pop/grass any way u hear it, great song.. same with wild horses


----------



## Tstat (Oct 8, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Love that song so much. Blue/pop/grass any way u hear it, great song.. same with wild horses


Yep. The whole Jerry catalogue is something to behold. Saw my first show in 1980, just got back from LOCKN. Being a Deadhead is FUN!


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Yep. The whole Jerry catalogue is something to behold. Saw my first show in 1980, just got back from LOCKN. Being a Deadhead is FUN!


The New Riders is Jerry's side job that I love the best.

From wici wici:

_*New Riders of the Purple Sage*_ is the self-titled debut album by the American country rock band the New Riders of the Purple Sage. It was released by Columbia Records in 1971, and reached number 39 on the _Billboard_ charts.

_New Riders of the Purple Sage_ is the only studio album by the New Riders to feature co-founder Jerry Garcia of the Grateful Dead on pedal steel guitar. He is also featured on the live album _Vintage NRPS_.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> The New Riders is Jerry's side job that I love the best.


I don’t know you, you’ve been lately on my mind...


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I don’t know you, you’ve been lately on my mind...


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2018)

Hot off the presses.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> The New Riders is Jerry's side job that I love the best.
> 
> From wici wici:
> 
> ...


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 15, 2018)

space > morning dew


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2018)

The first few of these shows I heard I thought they were too laid back. But they are growing on me.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2018)

http://www.dead.net/features/greatest-stories-ever-told/greatest-stories-ever-told-caution


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 16, 2018)

Dead & Co is coming to town three times this summer, 2 shows are at smaller venues too, but I think I've been to my last pseudo dead show if I'm honest, back in 9 or maybe 10 I was at the worst show! Anyone who's ever been to an off dead show knows it can be pretty challenging!? I was always more of a Garcia fan anyway, so there's that too


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Dead & Co is coming to town three times this summer, 2 shows are at smaller venues too, but I think I've been to my last pseudo dead show if I'm honest, back in 9 or maybe 10 I was at the worst show! Anyone who's ever been to an off dead show knows it can be pretty challenging!? I was always more of a Garcia fan anyway, so there's that too


Yea, the odds of me making it to one of the many Dead spinoff bands is pretty remote. With me having no spare time, and being tight as hell, I don't see it happening. But I do watch the shit out of them online.

I wish I could have seen these guys back in the day.


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)

This is the show that really wasn't a show. 

From Jerry Garcia: "We went over there to do a big festival, a free festival they were gonna have, but the festival was rained out. It flooded. We stayed at this little chateau which is owned by a film score composer who has a 16-track recording studio built into the chateau, and this is a chateau that Chopin once lived in; really old, just delightful, out in the country near the town of Auvers-sur-Oise, which is where Vincent van Gogh is buried. We were there with nothing to do: France, a 16-track recording studio upstairs, all our gear, ready to play, and nothing to do. So, we decided to play at the chateau itself, out in the back, in the grass, with a swimming pool, just play into the hills. We didn't even play to hippies, we played to a handful of townspeople in Auvers. We played and the people came — the chief of police, the fire department, just everybody. It was an event and everybody just had a hell of a time — got drunk, fell in the pool. It was great."


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> This is the show that really wasn't a show.
> 
> From Jerry Garcia: "We went over there to do a big festival, a free festival they were gonna have, but the festival was rained out. It flooded. We stayed at this little chateau which is owned by a film score composer who has a 16-track recording studio built into the chateau, and this is a chateau that Chopin once lived in; really old, just delightful, out in the country near the town of Auvers-sur-Oise, which is where Vincent van Gogh is buried. We were there with nothing to do: France, a 16-track recording studio upstairs, all our gear, ready to play, and nothing to do. So, we decided to play at the chateau itself, out in the back, in the grass, with a swimming pool, just play into the hills. We didn't even play to hippies, we played to a handful of townspeople in Auvers. We played and the people came — the chief of police, the fire department, just everybody. It was an event and everybody just had a hell of a time — got drunk, fell in the pool. It was great."


Great share Larry, thanks!


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2018)

Oteil and Friends from the Cap. {then see if what you heard is what you heard with Grateful Dean}


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2019)

Dead and Co were back for year two of Playing in the Sand. Can't find whole shows yet. . . .


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2019)

But here is the set one and two openers from last night.


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2019)

And Dean's take on the show.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> Dead and Co were back for year two of Playing in the Sand. Can't find whole shows yet. . . .


I haven't listened to any dead in awhile, for some reason when I work in the garden I only listen to little feat, but tonight when I get up to water I'm going to play some of ol' Jer


----------



## Tstat (Jan 19, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Great share Larry, thanks!


Saw Phil sing this with Bob last year on the Duos tour!


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> I haven't listened to any dead in awhile, for some reason when I work in the garden I only listen to little feat, but tonight when I get up to water I'm going to play some of ol' Jer


I listen to Dead & Co, and all the other offshoot stuff on YT a lot at work. They do all the thinking for you. 

At home my main inside music source is SXM {on my Dish package}. Jimmy Buffet's and the Grateful Dead's channels are right next to each other. About the only time I listen is when I'm in the shower. I have a TV across the hall from the bathroom door, and I just turn it up real loud. Since GD songs are so long, and showers are so short, I usually listen to the JB channel.

We have been doing some closet cleaning and whatnot. The wife ask me if she could have the space where all my CD's were in the credenza. Since I haven't listened to one in several years, I couldn't refuse her. So I have a huge stack of those big notebook CD holders laying on the stairwell for now. Must find room. {I have several hundred GD concerts recorded from SXM on to DVD's. This stack is even bigger than my CD stack It's supposed to be easy to turn those into files these days. I just haven't taken the time to do it}


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Saw Phil sing this with Bob last year on the Duos tour!


That tour had a nice laid back vibe to it.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

This week in Grateful Dead History. . . . . 49 years ago. Damn we must be getting old.


----------



## Tstat (Jan 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> That tour had a nice laid back vibe to it.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> I listen to Dead & Co, and all the other offshoot stuff on YT a lot at work. They do all the thinking for you.
> 
> At home my main inside music source is SXM {on my Dish package}. Jimmy Buffet's and the Grateful Dead's channels are right next to each other. About the only time I listen is when I'm in the shower. I have a TV across the hall from the bathroom door, and I just turn it up real loud. Since GD songs are so long, and showers are so short, I usually listen to the JB channel.
> 
> We have been doing some closet cleaning and whatnot. The wife ask me if she could have the space where all my CD's were in the credenza. Since I haven't listened to one in several years, I couldn't refuse her. So I have a huge stack of those big notebook CD holders laying on the stairwell for now. Must find room. {I have several hundred GD concerts recorded from SXM on to DVD's. This stack is even bigger than my CD stack It's supposed to be easy to turn those into files these days. I just haven't taken the time to do it}


 well, at least they're on DVDs, all my live shows are on cassettes and I have nothing to play them on anymore lol! I realized that I mostly used to play just the same few shows anyway, so eh..


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> This week in Grateful Dead History. . . . . 49 years ago. Damn we must be getting old.


I generally like the Pig Pen years, as opposed to Donna Jean, I don't know if it's her voice that rubs me the wrong or what but I can't even listen to anything she's on for the most part?

I like to think of it as we've had all this great music for all these decades, rather than old, but yes, old :/


----------



## Rrog (Jan 19, 2019)

I wonder if the Dead believe in the flat earth bullshit? What say ye, Wanker? 

How’s the crayon work coming along? Able to stay inside the black lines yet?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 19, 2019)

Rrog said:


> I wonder if the Dead believe in the flat earth bullshit? What say ye, Wanker?
> 
> How’s the crayon work coming along? Able to stay inside the black lines yet?



^



Seems my favorite troll is butthurt! (He's mad because I drove his sister hard and sent her home wet) don't worry sweetheart we'll catch up soon, I got as much time as you, I just don't get paid for it like you do

*I wonder does everybody else here know you're a fed or just me* (and you know who else)? Don't worry I'll help you spread the word Sweetie-pie

We used to have a saying at Dead shows when the bacon was around you used to hear everybody yell "coming around"! Now when I see you I'll make the same shout officer

hey, btw sargent it's good that you didn't get furloughed from your government job, after all I suppose the disinformation has to keep going out, hopefully they'll get that straightened out, hope you're not losing any overtime officer?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 19, 2019)

You’re a fucking asshole for calling someone a cop. You filthy piece of shit

Your therapy was a good idea. You should go back to that, asswipe


----------



## Tstat (Jan 19, 2019)

Wow. Ok... I saw the Bobby & The Midnights and JGB tour in the 80s. My friend freaked in the parking at Cape Cod lot over a guy bouncing a small rubber ball. He was convinced he was signaling the cops. Thought I was gonna get crushed up front with a dude yelling “ bring out your Dead!” Moved to the back and chilled. Car broke down on the way home and we slept in the woods at a rest stop. 

Good times. See you at LOCKN!


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Wow. Ok... I saw the Bobby & The Midnights and JGB tour in the 80s. My friend freaked in the parking at Cape Cod lot over a guy bouncing a small rubber ball. He was convinced he was signaling the cops. Thought I was gonna get crushed up front with a dude yelling “ bring out your Dead!” Moved to the back and chilled. Car broke down on the way home and we slept in the woods at a rest stop.
> 
> Good times. See you at LOCKN!


Being too high in big crowds is not fun.

This was always one of my favorites.


----------



## Tstat (Jan 19, 2019)

Loved Big Iron. Saw them at PPAC (Providence) and they played it. 80s were awesome...


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Loved Big Iron. Saw them at PPAC (Providence) and they played it. 80s were awesome...


One of the shows I have recorded there was some sort of issue with the amps, and they opened with several of the "cowboy" songs. Pretty cool.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> One of the shows I have recorded there was some sort of issue with the amps, and they opened with several of the "cowboy" songs. Pretty cool.


Or maybe they were waiting for someone?


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2019)

Complete show from Thursday night. Got to love today's tech. They made a few bucks off the live stream, now we get to listen for free.


----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

Last night's Set One Opener. The song starts at 11:00'ish. Anyone who knows how to time stamp or whatever it so it starts there, feel free to re-post.


----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

Set Two Opener from last night. John's playing is really coming along nicely.


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2019)

This is a good cut of Rose.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

This is from the first show after Bill Graham died in the helo crash. Looked for the whole show, but couldn't find it.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

And a few nights later. Bother of Bill Graham has a little tribute. {I was going to remember the time, but didn't jot it down}


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Tstat (Feb 12, 2019)

This is all nice and all, but I need my LOCKN announcement!!


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 14, 2019)

_My name is August West and I love my Pearly Bailey best.._


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm in the mood for some long drawn-out space/drums into whatever tonight, I got a lot of work to do in the garden later so I'm going to substitute my usual little feat for some Jerry tonight.. heres a show I (almost) remember being at






..


----------



## too larry (Feb 14, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> I'm in the mood for some long drawn-out space/drums into whatever tonight, I got a lot of work to do in the garden later so I'm going to substitute my usual little feat for some Jerry tonight.. heres a show I (almost) remember being at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted a cut of Drums on a new drum solo thread tonight.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> I posted a cut of Drums on a new drum solo thread tonight.


 Ah..! Seems great minds think alike


----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

Love this story. {he didn't tell the whole thing in this cut}


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

In tribute to Tennessee playing like ass for 30 minutes against a 15 seed.


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

Good cut of 1/2 step.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Tstat (Mar 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> Love this story. {he didn't tell the whole thing in this cut}


Oh, man... Boston. What a night that was...


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Tstat (Apr 6, 2019)

Lockn’ , first year...


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)

Happy birthday Warren.


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

48 years ago this week. {damn I'm getting old}


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

The boys are back at it. Set 1 opener from last night. Music starts at about 25 minutes.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

Set 2 opener. Music starts at 16:30'ish.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

Not last night.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

Last night.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## SCJedi (Jun 6, 2019)

too larry said:


>


That European Tour in 1990 was so much fun it was stupid. There is no way a 20-year-old should have been able to do what he did at that age and time. I stood on top of a broken down car and paid 15 Deutch Marks to hit the Berlin wall with a sledgehammer! 

I don't listen to a lot of GD anymore but am still tied to the scene for life. That band made me who I am today and I'm part of the cool kids club because of it. Good God, I miss Jerry.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

The boys take the stage at about the 14 minute mark. Feel like a Stranger, last night's set one opener.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

skip ahead to 9:15. {I really need to learn how to time stamp the start time for a video} Here comes Sunshine, last night's set two opener.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

Last night's set one opener. Band takes the stage at about 1330.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

Set two opener, 900'ish. China/rider.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

Tonight's set one opener, Terrapin. Band takes the stage about 7 minutes.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

Set 2 opener, Scarlet. A crazy slow cut of Scarlet. BTS @ 8:30. Song starts about 11 minute mark.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

It seems everything is slow this tour.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

Last night's set one opener, Eyes of the World. Band takes the stage 6'ish minute mark.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

Last night's set two opener, Franklin's Tower. Band takes the stage 830'ish.


----------



## bruno8437 (Jun 23, 2019)

China Cat Sunflower/I Know You Rider, 11/03/91




This is from the memorial concert for legendary promoter Bill Graham held in Golden Gate Park. My wife and I were lucky enough to attend only because we moved to the Bay Area the year before. This was the last time we saw Jerry.


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

Last night's set one opener, Scarlet. Music starts at 930'ish.


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

Last night's set two opener, the Other One. Music starts about 645.


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 17, 2019)

Ahh, cool thread. It took a bit. I knew I couldn’t be the only one into The Dead here.


----------



## Tstat (Jul 17, 2019)

Just a little over a month until the next Lockn!


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 17, 2019)

Yea, I hope to stream that. I didn’t get on the Dead bus until the late 80s and never got to see them. I done a lot of Widespread Panic shows but these days my health keeps me at home.


----------



## playallnite (Jul 18, 2019)

Deadhead13 said:


> Ahh, cool thread. It took a bit. I knew I couldn’t be the only one into The Dead here.


Dead for life,my friend!


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 19, 2019)

@too larry, that’s it bud, the tune that made me go “wow, I gotta check this out” and any Deadhead from prior to 87 were a little pissed at these “Touch heads”.

Edit for spelling error


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

This is pretty funny.


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

Deadhead13 said:


> @too larry, that’s it bud, the tune that made me go “wow, I gotta check this out” and any Deadhead from prior to 87 were a little pissed at these “Touch heads”.
> 
> Edit for spelling error


I love the old stuff. But feel we are blessed to have Dead and Co carrying the torch for us. John could be living the high life, making millions on pop music and screwing young women. Instead he is on the road a good deal of the year. {and screwing young hippie women}


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 19, 2019)

I wasn’t into it to start with but I reversed that course. I think Mayer is doing a super job. My fav since Jerry’s passing was Jimmy Herring. I think Trey was a good fit too. Mayer respects the music and I respect that about him.


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

Deadhead13 said:


> I wasn’t into it to start with but I reversed that course. I think Mayer is doing a super job. My fav since Jerry’s passing was Jimmy Herring. I think Trey was a good fit too. Mayer respects the music and I respect that about him.


I really thought Warren Haynes would do well, but for some reason he always held back.


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

Today is Keith's birthday. 

1948 Keith Godchaux, American pianist (Grateful Dead), born in Seattle, Washington (d. 1979)


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 19, 2019)

I didn’t know that. I seen him a short time before his passing in S C at a festival. Great player. I had backstage passes and actually got to meet Herring that same weekend. Col Bruce was there. This was 05 I think.


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Deadhead13 (Aug 3, 2019)

Dang, we act like stoners or something as there hasn’t been a mention of Jerrys Bday on here this week. I’ve been spinning a bunch of 80s stuff and saying Happy Birthday Jerry.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

Deadhead13 said:


> Dang, we act like stoners or something as there hasn’t been a mention of Jerrys Bday on here this week. I’ve been spinning a bunch of 80s stuff and saying Happy Birthday Jerry.


He got some love on the birthday thread. https://www.rollitup.org/t/rock-roll-birthdays.985511/page-34


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

The SXM Grateful Dead channel always had eight days of Jerry. Between his birthday and the day he died.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Deadhead13 (Aug 3, 2019)

I feel bad because I would talk about it on a Phish board and come here with growing on the brain.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2019)

My first time in this thread. I just never got the dead. [ ducks]. Just dropped in to let fans know that if you're in the San Diego area next week, the Padres are having a Grateful Dead night before the game. The 8th, I think.


----------



## too larry (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 9, 2019)

Jerry died 24 years ago today. Still missed.


----------



## Deadhead13 (Aug 9, 2019)

I see all these musicians in their 70s and rolling along, just wish he was there too. There just aren’t many that were as dedicated to music like Jerry Garcia.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm as honest as a Denver man can be.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2019)

Today in Grateful Dead history. . . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

Today in Grateful Dead history. . . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)

51 years ago in GD history. . . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

36 years ago in GD history. . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

Another good show.


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)

Today in GD history. . . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)

Another good 10-14 show.


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

Today in GD history. . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)

35 years ago today. . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

48 years ago today. . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)

35 years ago today. . . . . {this is a good one}


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)

46 years ago today.


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)

Today is Brett's birthday. . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)

1953 Charlotte Caffey, rock guitarist/keyboardist/vocalist (Go-Go's) 

1955 Eric Faulkner, rock guitarist (Bay City Rollers), born in Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)

1957 Steve Lukather, US rock singer/guitarist (Toto-Africa)


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)

1964 Jon Carin, American musician (Pink Floyd, The Who), born in New York, New York


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

46 years ago today. . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

39 years ago today. . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

Now for some newer stuff. Only 29 years ago today. . . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)

Once again, 29 years ago today. . . .


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

JGB, 44 years ago today.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

Last night in the Garden.


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

This site is new to me. But . . . . . . 54 years ago yesterday.


11-3-65


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

Tonight's set one opener.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

50 years ago. . . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

40 years ago today.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

Last night's set one opener.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2019)

This was the most searched year for this date. So we will trust in Google and assume it's a good one. . . .

Set one only, 11/10/85


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2019)

Last night's set one opener.


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)

Let me try to get this in the right place this time. . . 

34 years ago tonight. {also Grateful Dean's 1st show}


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

Not the whole show, but 11/14/71


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

11/14/72 Complete show


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

11/18/78.


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

46 years ago today. . . . 11/21/73 Denver CO

Any show that opens with me and my uncle is a good one in my book. {this is the cut where bobbie takes liberties with the lyrics and hits the first cowboy with a broken bottle}


----------



## too larry (Nov 22, 2019)

47 years ago tonight. 11/22/72 Austin Tx


----------



## too larry (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

49 years ago tonight. 11/23/70, NY NY.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> 49 years ago tonight. 11/23/70, NY NY.


This is the first comment {on YouTube} from this show.


This is a great, great show, and excellent recording. However, it may really be 11/16/70. According to deadlists : "For many years a soundboard tape has circulated labeled "Anderson Theater, NYC 11/23/70." A variety of lines of argument suggest that this tape, in fact, comes from Fillmore East 11/16/70, where it is listed as SET 2. See the entry for that date." Please check out the notes for 11/16/70 here: http://deadlists.com/default.asp . There are too many to post here. None the less, this is the GD at their prime! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

47 years ago tonight. 11/24/72 Dallas Tx.


----------



## too larry (Nov 25, 2019)

46 years ago tonight. 11/25/73, Tempe Az


----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)

53 years ago tonight. 11/29/66, San Fran Ca.


----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)

A good show from 39 years ago yesterday. 11/28/80, Lakeland Fl.


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

40 years ago tonight. 11/30/79, Pittsburg Pa.


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2019)

46 years ago tonight. 12/1/73, Boston Ma.


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)

12/2/71


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

From 46 years ago tonight. 12/6/73, Cleveland OH.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)

51 years ago tonight. 12/7/68, Louisville Ky.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

26 years ago tonight. {a new show, lol} 12/8/93, LA


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

Another "new" show. From 30 years ago last night. 12/9/89, LA Ca.


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

46 years ago tonight. 12/12/73, Atlanta Ga. {sound check}


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

Nice double shot of Not fade away.


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)

From 50 years ago tonight. 12/13/69, San Bernardino Ca.


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)

From 48 years ago tonight. 12/14/71, Ann Arbor Mi.


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)

47 years ago tonight. 12/15/72, Long Beach Ca.


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)

Another "new" show. 33 years ago tonight. 12/16/86, Oakland Ca.


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

26 years ago tonight. 12/17/93, Oakland Ca.


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Tstat (Dec 17, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Awesome new ski and surf movie!


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Awesome new ski and surf movie!


I was listening to it in another window, and did not even realize that. I thought it was going to be a Doc, but got sidetracked. Thanks. Pretty cool them in the bone suits.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 17, 2019)

Yea, it just hit YouTube the other day. Good stuff with Bill narrating, lol. 
Just patiently waiting for a LOCKN lineup!


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Yea, it just hit YouTube the other day. Good stuff with Bill narrating, lol.
> Just patiently waiting for a LOCKN lineup!


I've been digging on the "this day in grateful dead history" type shows OkieDeadhead has been posting. I had been doing serious searching for the best this date shows, then he started posting, so it;s been much easier.









OkieDeadhead


Educational Channel My Archive of the Grateful Dead, Jerry Garcia, and a few other random videos.




www.youtube.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

50 years ago tonight. 12/19/69, San Fran.


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

50 years ago tonight. 12/20/69, San Fran.


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

51 years ago tonight. 12/21/68, LA Ca.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

50 years ago tonight. 12/29/69, Boston Ma.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

Dead & Co are on the road again. This is last night's set two opener. Band takes the stage about 13 minute in. Grateful Dean said in his review, that all the song got going about 3/4 of the way though them. This one is the same.


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

40 years ago tonight. 12/30/79, Oakland Ca.






Grateful Dead 12/30/79 Oakland Auditorium Arena - Oakland, CA 

Set 1: New Minglewood Blues Candyman Me And My Uncle Big River Ramble On Rose Lazy Lightnin' Supplication Deal 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Let It Grow Drums Truckin' Wharf Rat Around And Around Johnny B. Goode Encore: Don't Ease Me In Brokedown Palace


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

From 44 years ago yesterday. 1/8/78, San Diego Ca.






Set 1: Jack Straw Mama Tried Big River Sunrise It's All Over Now Looks Like Rain Lazy Lightnin' Supplication 

Set 2: Samson And Delilah Good Lovin' Estimated Prophet Drums The Other One Truckin' Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: Johnny B. Goode


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

From 42 years ago tonight. 1/11/78. Los Angeles, CA 







Grateful Dead 01/11/78 Shrine Auditorium - Los Angeles, CA 

Set 1: New Minglewood Blues Dire Wolf Looks Like Rain They Love Each Other Big River El Paso Brown-Eyed Women Let It Grow 

Set 2: Samson And Delilah Sunrise Terrapin Station Playin' In The Band St. Stephen Not Fade Away Playin' In The Band 

Encore: Passenger 

NOTE: Jerry's voice is very hoarse because he is getting over a severe case of laryngitis. (He doesn't sing in the second set of tour-opening 01/06 and doesn't sing at all in 01/07 or 01/08.) He makes up for it with a highly melodic and pulsating leads and solos.


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

From 48 years ago tonight. 01/13/78 Arlington Theater - Santa Barbara, CA






Set 1: Mississippi Half-Step Mexicali Blues Big River Candyman It's All Over Now Brown-Eyed Women Beat It On Down The Line Friend Of The Devil Lazy Lightnin' Supplication 

Set 2: Bertha Good Lovin' Sunrise Dancin' In The Streets Drums Wharf Rat Truckin' Around And Around 

Encore: Sugar Magnolia


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

Still on a 1978 kick. So from 42 years ago yesterday. 01/15/78 Selland Arena - Fresno, CA 






Set 1: Bertha Good Lovin' Dire Wolf Mexicali Blues Big River It Must Have Been The Roses Passenger Brown-Eyed Women The Music Never Stopped 

Set 2: Samson And Delilah Friend Of The Devil Sunrise Terrapin Station Playin' In The Band Wharf Rat 

Encore: Sugar Magnolia


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

From 41 years ago tonight. 01/18/79 Providence Civic Center - Providence, RI 






Set 1: Promised Land They Love Each Other Mama Tried Mexicali Blues Friend Of The Devil Cassidy Jack-A-Roe Looks Like Rain Ramble On Rose New Minglewood Blues Deal 

Set 2: I Need A Miracle Bertha Good Lovin' From The Heart Of Me Ship Of Fools He's Gone Truckin' The Other One Wharf Rat Around And Around 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

I guess I wasn't paying attention. Dead and Co started their 2020 Playing in the Sand shows on Thursday.

Set one opener. Not fade away. Music starts about 17 minutes in.


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

1/16/20, Set Two Opener. Deal. Music start about 15 minutes in.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

From 48 years ago tonight. 1/19/72 Garcia/Saunders The Lion Share; San Anselmo, CA 







1. It Takes a Lot to Laugh, a Train to Cry 2. Expressway 3. Imagine Instrumental 4. That's Alright Mama 5. Save Mother Earth Instrumental 6. I Was Made to Love Her Instrumental 

Notes: t01 levels jump up @ 0:18 t05 and t06 Paul Butterfield on harp


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

Full pits show from 1/16/20


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

41 years ago tonight. 1/20/79, Shea's Theater - Buffalo, NY 






Set 1: Promised Land Sugaree El Paso Peggy-O It's All Over Now Jack-A-Roe New Minglewood Blues Stagger Lee Jack Straw 

Set 2: I Need A Miracle Bertha Good Lovin' Loser Estimated Prophet The Other One Drums The Other One Dark Star Not Fade Away Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: One More Saturday Night


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

42 years ago tonight. 01/22/78 McArthur Court (University Of Oregon) - Eugene, OR 






Set 1: New Minglewood Blues Dire Wolf Cassidy Peggy-O El Paso Tennessee Jed Jack Straw Row Jimmy The Music Never Stopped 

Set 2: Bertha Good Lovin' Ship Of Fools Samson And Delilah Terrapin Station Drums The Other One Close Encounters St. Stephen Not Fade Away Around And Around 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## Just Be (Jan 22, 2020)

The Other One > *Close Encounters!!* > St. Stephen


----------



## Just Be (Jan 22, 2020)

@too larry, an interesting read from 1908 if you can find the time. https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/The_Grateful_Dead;_the_history_of_a_folk_story


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

Just Be said:


> @too larry, an interesting read from 1908 if you can find the time. https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/The_Grateful_Dead;_the_history_of_a_folk_story


Thanks. I will give that a look.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

52 years ago tonight. 1/23/1968. Eagle Auditorium Seattle Wa 






Sorry, no set list


----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> 52 years ago tonight. 1/23/1968. Eagle Auditorium Seattle Wa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Set 1
Cryptical Envelopment ->
The Other One ->
Cryptical Envelopment ->
Clementine ->
New Potato Caboose ->
Born Cross-Eyed ->
Spanish Jam


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2020)

Only saw them twice (unfortunately) ATL 1993 back to back but love this song. In college, a band called The Grapes used to play all the time and they did a great job with it too. 
Peggy-O


----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Only saw them twice (unfortunately) ATL 1993 back to back but love this song. In college, a band called The Grapes used to play all the time and they did a great job with it too.
> Peggy-O


I'm a big fan of Peggy-O as well. It's actually an Bob Dylan song. Here's the original 




Too bad you didn't get to see them more than twice. Jerry was not much to watch by the time '93 rolled around. Ironically, the full length video of the 4-12-78 show that your Peggy-O video comes from contains footage of a very coked out and very animated Jerry the likes of which I've never seen before. If you go to the 2:54:19 point in this video, you can see it for yourself. He must have horked down a few lines prior to coming back out for the encore. 

Last but not least, @rkymtnman, I started up a grow journal last night. Still waiting for the seed to sprout but here's the link.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Set 1
> Cryptical Envelopment ->
> The Other One ->
> Cryptical Envelopment ->
> ...


Thank you. It's so noisy at work tonight I didn't try to actually listen to the show. I do love these old Pigpen shows.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I'm a big fan of Peggy-O as well. It's actually an Bob Dylan song. Here's the original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't go wrong with a Dylan cover. i don't think i knew he did it actually first. so thanks for that! 

yeah i kinda missed the window with the Dead. i did get to see Widespread Panic many times before they got big. i went to school pretty close to Athens. 

and yes, i subbed up to your journal. even made a suggestion if you haven't done it yet. just tag me if you got any ?s and i'd be glad to try to help. like i said, youre only the 2nd person i've seen do a WF DTW so i'm stoked it goes well for you too!!


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Only saw them twice (unfortunately) ATL 1993 back to back but love this song. In college, a band called The Grapes used to play all the time and they did a great job with it too.
> Peggy-O


I only saw them twice too. In 82 and 83. Norfolk and/or Hampton Roads.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> can't go wrong with a Dylan cover. i don't think i knew he did it actually first. so thanks for that!
> 
> yeah i kinda missed the window with the Dead. i did get to see Widespread Panic many times before they got big. i went to school pretty close to Athens.
> 
> and yes, i subbed up to your journal. even made a suggestion if you haven't done it yet. just tag me if you got any ?s and i'd be glad to try to help. like i said, youre only the 2nd person i've seen do a WF DTW so i'm stoked it goes well for you too!!


I was fortunate enough to catch 30 or 40 shows between 1984 and 1990. Their last good window IMHO. After Brent died, it went down hill fast.

I appreciate your willingness to answer any WF questions I have. Thanks so much!


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I was fortunate enough to catch 30 or 40 shows between 1984 and 1990. Their last good window IMHO. After Brent died it went down hill fast.
> 
> I appreciate your willingness to answer any WF questions I have. Thanks so much!


Have you seen any of the Dead and Co shows? Not the Dead, but we are lucky they are still out on the road.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> Have you seen any of the Dead and Co shows? Not the Dead, but we are lucky they are still out on the road.


Old friend of mine came out to Denver to see them at Red Rocks (Sept I think). She loved them and she's a big Dead head. Hard to see a bad show at the Rocks though.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Old friend of mine came out to Denver to see them at Red Rocks (Sept I think). She loved them and she's a big Dead head. Hard to see a bad show at the Rocks though.


Yep. Sister lived in Co Springs most of her adult life. Her kid {and grandkids} live in Denver now. She stays out there 3-4 months out of the year. She saw lots of shows at Red Rocks.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> Have you seen any of the Dead and Co shows? Not the Dead, but we are lucky they are still out on the road.


I've not seen them live in person but a local drive-in theater did a live simulcast of a few of their shows. I saw one with Trey from Phish and another with John Mayer. I liked the John Mayer show better but wasn't overly impressed with either. I'd actually prefer to see the Dark Star Orchestra then Bob and whoever he can get to play with him. I say that with all due respect, of course. That man is THE finest rhythm guitar player that I've ever seen. I think he just needs to know when to give it a rest.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I've not seen them live in person but a local drive-in theater did a live simulcast of one of a few of their shows. I saw one with Trey from Phish and another with John Mayer. I liked the John Mayer show better but wasn't overly impressed with either. I'd actually prefer to see the Dark Star Orchestra then Bob and whoever he can get to play with him. I say that with all due respect, of course. That man is THE finest rhythm guitar player that I've ever seen. I think he just needs to know when to give it a rest.


JRAD is a pretty good show too. {speaking of Red Rocks}


----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> JRAD is a pretty good show too. {speaking of Red Rocks}


Oh, cool. I never heard them before. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> Yep. Sister lived in Co Springs most of her adult life. Her kid {and grandkids} live in Denver now. She stays out there 3-4 months out of the year. She saw lots of shows at Red Rocks.


damn, my bad. she saw DSO at red rocks, not dead and co. either way, she loved them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2020)

just be's post about dso must have activated a functional brain cell. lol


----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2020)

The first time I saw the DSO, they recreated a Dead show that I'd already seen before. It was a nice recreation but it was kind of like watching a rerun so I had to see them again so I could see them do a show from an era that I'd never seen before.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2020)

Just Be said:


> The first time I saw the DSO, they recreated a Dead show that I'd already seen before. It was a nice recreation but it was kind of like watching a rerun so I had to see them again so I could see them do a show from an era that I'd never seen before.


what was another famous dead iteration? rat dog or something like that?


----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> what was another famous dead iteration? rat dog or something like that?


Rat Dog was Bob Weir's post-Dead band. I never saw them but from what I understand they did original non-Dead songs for the most part.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

What was the band that played for Obama? My memory is fucked. Most of the Dead came together to do a show.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> What was the band that played for Obama? My memory is fucked. Most of the Dead came together to do a show.


wasn't it Bill Clinton and the Funkadelic All-Stars??? lol


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

I'll google in a minute. Busy right now.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Deadheads for Obama - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Those shows went a long way toward getting the guys back together.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

From 49 years ago tonight. 01/24/71 Seattle Center Arena - Seattle, WA 






Set 1: Truckin' China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider It Hurts Me Too Cumberland Blues Casey Jones Sugar Magnolia 

Set 2: Hard To Handle Turn On Your Love Light Not Fade Away Goin' Down The Road Feeling Bad Turn On Your Love Light Drums Good Lovin'


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

34 years ago tonight. Jerry Garcia & John Kahn 1/25/86 - Tower Theater, Upper Darby, PA 






Set 1: It Takes a Lot to Laugh It Takes a Train to Cry Little Sadie Oh, Babe, It Ain't No Lie Deep Elem Blues Simple Twist of Fate Run for the Roses 

Set 2: Dire Wolf Spike Driver Blues Jack-A-Roe Bird Song Ripple 

Encore: Goodnight Irene


----------



## Just Be (Jan 25, 2020)

too larry said:


> 34 years ago tonight. Jerry Garcia & John Kahn 1/25/86 - Tower Theater, Upper Darby, PA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw Jerry and John Kahn a week later in Boston.


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

Not working Sunday, so you guys get an early morning show. From 48 years ago tonight. Jerry Garcia and Howard Wales 1/26/1972 Symphony Hall, Boston, MA 








Southside Strut Up From The Desert One AM Approach Come On Baby Jam Outer Space Regions Carry Me Back Bass Solo Get Funky Brother A Trip To What Next Would You Leave Me Wale's Boogie Get Down Mama DC 502 Drums DC 502 Sweet Little Angel Sweet Cocaine Jam Fighting For Madge Don't Judge A Book 

Encore: Gypsy Woman


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

More Jerry. From 31 years ago tonight. The Jerry Garcia Band 1-27-1989 Orpheum Theatre, San Francisco, CA 







Let's Spend The Night Together Stop That Train Someday Baby Run For The Roses Waiting For A Miracle Mississippi Moon Mississippi Moon Waiting for a Miracle I Hope It Won't Be This Way, Always 

Deal Harder They Come And It Stoned Me Knockin' On Heaven's Door Think Don't Let Go That Lucky Old Sun Midnight Moonlight


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

Sorry for the long breaks. This is my slow time of year, and I've had a lot of time off. It will continue for a while longer.

From 33 years ago tonight. 01/30/87 San Francisco Civic - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Touch Of Grey New Minglewood Blues Candyman Me And My Uncle Mexicali Blues When Push Comes To Shove Beat It On Down The Line Promised Land China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider 

Set 2: Iko Iko Man Smart-Woman Smarter Ship Of Fools Estimated Prophet Truckin' Drums The Other One Wharf Rat Throwin' Stones Not Fade Away 

Encore: Not Fade Away Brokedown Palace


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

From 41 years ago tonight. 02/03/79 Market Square Arena - Indianapolis, IN 






Set 1: Promised Land Candyman Mama Tried Mexicali Blues China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider New Minglewood Blues Stagger Lee From The Heart Of Me The Music Never Stopped 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums The Other One Wharf Rat I Need A Miracle Casey Jones 

Encore: One More Saturday Night


----------



## mudballs (Feb 3, 2020)

Ive been looking for this one board recording of Standing on the Moon i remember hearing once where jerry didnt make a single lead mistake.voice was perfect.chills up my spine good. Tired of looking for it too, just this hazy blueberry soaked jeep riding awesome memory.


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

51 years ago tonight. 02/04/69 The Music Box - Omaha, NE 






Set 1: Good Morning Little School Girl Morning Dew Dark Star St. Stephen The Eleven Death Don't Have No Mercy


----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)

From 51 years ago tonight. 2/6/69 Thursday, Kiel Auditorium St. Louis, MO 







Morning Dew Dark Star Saint Stephen The Eleven Turn On Your Love Light Drums Turn On Your Love Light Cryptical Envelopment Drums The Other One Cryptical Envelopment Feedback And We Bid You Good Night


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

From 31 years ago tonight, it's the Grateful Dead 02/07/89 Henry J. Kaiser Convention Center - Oakland, CA 






Set 1: Hey Pocky Way Jack Straw Loser Walkin' Blues Just A Little Light Standing On The Moon Stuck Inside Of Mobile Bird Song 

Set 2: Chinese Parade Iko Iko Victim Or The Crime We Can Run Uncle John's Band Drums The Wheel Throwin' Stones Foolish Heart Good Lovin' 

Encore: Knockin' On Heaven's Door


----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)

50 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 02/08/70 Fillmore West - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Smokestack Lightning Morning Dew Dire Wolf Me And My Uncle Sitting On Top Of The World China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider It Hurts Me Too Seasons The Race Is On Big Boss Man Black Peter Dark Star St. Stephen Not Fade Away St. Stephen Turn On Your Love Light


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

From 34 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 02/09/86 Henry J. Kaiser Convention Center - Oakland, CA 






Set 1: Jack Straw They Love Each Other C.C. Rider Loser Man Smart-Woman Smarter Deal 

Set 2: The Mighty Quinn Samson And Delilah He's Gone Smokestack Lightning Comes A Time Drums The Other One Around And Around Good Lovin' 

Encore: Baby Blue


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

From 31 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 02/12/89 Great Western Forum - Inglewood, CA 






Set 1: Cold Rain And Snow Hell In A Bucket Row Jimmy Beat It On Down The Line Promised Land West LA Fadeaway How Long Blues Gimme Some Lovin' 

Set 2: Iko Iko Monkey And The Engineer Alabama Getaway Dire Wolf Cassidy Stuck Inside Of Mobile Drums The Other One Stella Blue Foolish Heart 

Encore: Not Fade Away Knockin' On Heaven's Door


----------



## Just Be (Feb 12, 2020)

At one of my first shows (around 1985) ..I bought a shirt that said "20 years so far" and I remember thinking to myself.. _"Wow, 20 years is a looong time!"_ ..and that was 35 years ago. I think I'm going to go cry now.


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

Just Be said:


> At one of my first shows (around 1985) ..I bought a shirt that said "20 years so far" and I remember thinking to myself.. _"Wow, 20 years is a looong time!"_ ..and that was 35 years ago. I think I'm going to go cry now.


Time flies when you are having fun.


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

From 32 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 02/13/88 Henry J. Kaiser Auditorium - Oakland, CA 






Set 1: Hell In A Bucket Sugaree New Minglewood Blues Friend Of The Devil Mama Tried Big River Loser 

Set 2: Iko Iko Looks Like Rain Gimme Some Lovin' Jam Drums The Other One Wharf Rat Good Lovin' One More Saturday Night 

Encore: Black Muddy River


----------



## playallnite (Feb 15, 2020)

too larry said:


> From 32 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 02/13/88 Henry J. Kaiser Auditorium - Oakland, CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

From 41 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 02/17/79 Oakland Coliseum Arena - Oakland, CA 






Set 1: Greatest Story Ever Told Don't Ease Me In Mama Tried Mexicali Blues Friend Of The Devil Passenger High Time Looks Like Rain Jack-A-Roe Lazy Lightnin' Supplication 

Set 2: Might As Well I Need A Miracle Bertha Good Lovin' From The Heart Of Me Big Railroad Blues Terrapin Station Playin' In The Band Drums The Wheel Shakedown Street Playin' In The Band Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: One More Saturday Night


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

From 25 years ago yesterday. Grateful Dead 2/19/95 Salt Lake City, Ut (trust me on this one)






Set 1 Jack Straw Sugaree Walkin' Blues Alabama Getaway Me and My Uncle Big River Don't Ease Me In 

Set 2 China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Samson and Delilah If the Shoe Fits New Speedway Boogie Estimated Prophet Drums Space I Need A Miracle Attics Of My Life Johnny B Goode


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

From 50 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 02/23/70 Austin Municipal Auditorium - Austin, TX 






Set 1: I Know You Rider High Time Dire Wolf Yellow Dog Story Monkey And The Engineer Little Sadie Me And My Uncle Black Peter Seasons Uncle John's Band Not Fade Away Mason's Children


----------



## Just Be (Feb 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> From 50 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 02/23/70 Austin Municipal Auditorium - Austin, TX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never heard an acoustic version of Me and My Uncle before. Pretty cool!


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I never heard an acoustic version of Me and My Uncle before. Pretty cool!


One night on "One More Saturday Night", (the late show on SXM's Grateful Dead Channel that was hosted by Bill Walton) they played several different cuts of M&MU back to back. It's always been one of my faves.


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

From 46 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 02/24/74 Winterland Arena - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: U.S. Blues Mexicali Blues Brown-Eyed Women Beat It On Down The Line Candyman Jack Straw China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider El Paso Loser Playin' In The Band 

Set 2: Cumberland Blues It Must Have Been The Roses Big River Bertha WRS Prelude WRS Part 1 Let It Grow Row Jimmy Ship Of Fools Promised Land Dark Star Morning Dew Sugar Magnolia Not Fade Away Goin' Down The Road Feeling Bad Not Fade Away 

Encore: Baby Blue


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

From 39 years ago yesterday. Grateful Dead 02/26/81 Uptown Theater - Chicago, IL 






Set 1: Feel Like A Stranger Althea Little Red Rooster Birdsong Me And My Uncle Big River Peggy-O Passenger Tennessee Jed The Music Never Stopped 

Set 2: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Samson And Delilah He's Gone Drums Truckin' Black Peter Goin' Down The Road Feeling Bad Johnny B. Goode 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

From 51 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 02/27/69 Fillmore West - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Good Morning Little School Girl Doin' That Rag Cryptical Envelopment Drums The Other One Cryptical Envelopment It Hurts Me Too 

Set 2: Dupree's Diamond Blues Mountains Of The Moon Dark Star St. Stephen The Eleven Turn On Your Love Light 

Encore: Cosmic Charlie


----------



## Just Be (Feb 27, 2020)

too larry said:


> From 51 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 02/27/69 Fillmore West - San Francisco, CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the Dark Star > St. Stephen that was used on the Live Dead album


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

I have been getting the river house ready for the house levelers, clearing all the breakables off the top shelves. Look what I found.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice, is it a vase or a mug?


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Nice, is it a vase or a mug?


A mug as big as a soup bowl. But would work for flowers too. You can see a bit of the handle in this picture.


----------



## too larry (Feb 29, 2020)

From 40 years ago tonight. Jerry Garcia Band 2/29/80 (late show) Calderone Concert Hall Hempstead, NY, USA 






SET 1 How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You) When I Paint My Masterpiece Russian Lullaby Harder They Come Tiger Rose* Promontory Rider* Dear Prudence 

ENCORE Midnight Moonlight * w/ Robert Hunter Jerry Garcia- guitar, vocals John Kahn - bass Ozzie Ahlers - keyboards Johnny de Fonseca - drums 

Show Facts: Robert Hunter replaced Rachel Sweet as the opening act. $9.50 ticket price.


----------



## too larry (Feb 29, 2020)

From 50 years ago last night. Grateful Dead 02/28/70 Family Dog at The Great Highway - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Turn On Your Love Light Me And My Uncle Cumberland Blues Monkey And The Engineer Little Sadie Black Peter 

Set 2: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider High Time Dire Wolf Good Lovin' Drums Good Lovin' Big Boss Man Casey Jones Alligator Drums The Other One Mason's Children Turn On Your Love Light Uncle John's Band


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

From 50 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 03/01/70 Family Dog at The Great Highway - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: New Speedway Boogie Casey Jones Big Boy Pete Morning Dew Hard To Handle Me And My Uncle Cryptical Envelopment Drums The Other One Cryptical Envelopment Black Peter Beat It On Down The Line Dire Wolf Good Lovin' Drums Good Lovin' Cumberland Blues I'm A King Bee China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Uncle John's Band Dancin' In The Streets It's All Over Now Baby Blue 

Strange start to this one.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

I found this jewel in the comments of the video above. So good.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 1, 2020)

too larry said:


> I found this jewel in the comments of the video above. So good.


July 4th 1987. I was there.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

From 47 years ago this afternoon? Old and In the Way FRI 03/02/73 The Record Plant, Sausalito, CA Early Show?







01 - Going To The Races 02 - Dark Hollow 03 - Katie Dear 04 - New Camptown Races 05 - Two Little Boys 06 - Home Is Where the Heart Is 07 - Down Where the River Bends 08 - Knockin' On Your Door 09 - Old & In The Way Breakdown


----------



## Tstat (Mar 2, 2020)

Just Be said:


> July 4th 1987. I was there.


Foxboro... ahhh


----------



## Just Be (Mar 2, 2020)

Tstat said:


> Foxboro... ahhh


And I happened to pick up a shirt that day that borrowed its message from Jack Straw. It read _"Leaving Foxboro 4th day of July.."_


----------



## Tstat (Mar 3, 2020)

Just Be said:


> And I happened to pick up a shirt that day that borrowed its message from Jack Straw. It read _"Leaving Foxboro 4th day of July.."_


Nice! What a great time that was


----------



## Just Be (Mar 3, 2020)

Tstat said:


> Nice! What a great time that was


I enjoyed the atmosphere (as usual) but it was actually the least enjoyable Dead show that I'd ever seen. Oh well, they can't all be winners.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 3, 2020)

Every silver lining...
I was weird the way the sets went, but come on, Jerry on pedal!


----------



## Just Be (Mar 3, 2020)

Tstat said:


> Every silver lining...
> I was weird the way the sets went, but come on, Jerry on pedal!


Oh, I know. I'm glad to have been there.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 3, 2020)

The Grateful Dead 3-3-68 on Haight Street (51 years ago and today via Google Earth)

Carry on, @too larry


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

From 49 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 03/03/71 Fillmore West - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Casey Jones Hard To Handle Playin' In The Band Loser Me And Bobby McGee Next Time You See Me Beat It On Down The Line Bertha 

Set 2: Me And My Uncle Truckin' Drums The Other One Wharf Rat Sugar Magnolia I'm A King Bee Greatest Story Ever Told Johnny B. Goode 

Encore: Good Lovin'


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

Just Be said:


> The Grateful Dead 3-3-68 on Haight Street (51 years ago and today via Google Earth)
> View attachment 4494847
> Carry on, @too larry


Good use of technology. Good show too.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

From 28 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 03/05/92 Hampton Coliseum - Hampton, VA 






Set 1: Help On The Way Slipknot! Franklin's Tower The Same Thing Jack-A-Roe Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues Let It Grow 

Set 2: Eyes Of The World Long Way To Go Home Estimated Prophet He's Gone Drums Space The Wheel I Need A Miracle So Many Roads Good Lovin' 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)

From 28 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 03/08/92 Capital Centre - Landover, MD 






Set 1: Let The Good Times Roll Touch Of Grey New Minglewood Blues Ramble On Rose Black Throated Wind Loose Lucy Desolation Row Big Railroad Blues The Music Never Stopped 

Set 2: Samson And Delilah Long Way To Go Home Foolish Heart Looks Like Rain Wave To The Wind Drums Space All Along The Watchtower So Many Roads Throwin' Stones Not Fade Away 

Encore: The Mighty Quinn


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)

I had meant to post this yesterday, but basketball. . . . .

So from 50 years ago last night. Grateful Dead 03/07/70 Star Theatre - Phoenix, AZ

The middle part of the show seems to be missing. My first clue? An hour and 13 for a 1970's show?






Set 1: Cold Rain And Snow China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider High Time Dire Wolf Hard To Handle Been All Around This World Me And My Uncle

Set 2: Black Peter Katie Mae Wake Me Shake Me Not Fade Away Turn On Your Love Light


----------



## Just Be (Mar 8, 2020)

too larry said:


> I had meant to post this yesterday, but basketball. . . . .
> 
> So from 50 years ago last night. Grateful Dead 03/07/70 Star Theatre - Phoenix, AZ
> 
> ...


I wonder what's missing. The Cold Rain and Snow above doesn't appear on this or this and neither have Katie Mae or Wake Me Shake Me (which I never heard of before). My guess is CRaS is from the first set but that's all I can figure.

*Edit*: Video also has Good Lovin' which isn't listed.
*Edit 2:* And The Other One


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I wonder what's missing. The Cold Rain and Snow above doesn't appear on this or this and neither have Katie Mae or Wake Me Shake Me (which I never heard of before). My guess is CRaS is from the first set but that's all I can figure.
> 
> *Edit*: Video also has Good Lovin' which isn't listed.
> *Edit 2:* And The Other One


I was trying to find M&MU and it wasn't there. I heard GL too. Not sure about what else is or isn't there. Okie must have got his dates mixed up.

This is just like back in the tape swapping days. lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)

I forget about https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYps-mxrat2ywy3TO7v9rFw posting Jerry Church every Sunday morning. He always picks good shows.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 8, 2020)

too larry said:


> I was trying to find M&MU and it wasn't there. I heard GL too. Not sure about what else is or isn't there. Okie must have got his dates mixed up.
> 
> This is just like back in the tape swapping days. lol


Yeah, it's oddly unorganized which, 30 years ago, is what I would have expected things to be like today. Surprisingly, much work has been done to preserve and restore these shows. I'm equally amazed at the amount of videos that I've seen where the audio cam from one source and the video from another. All that synching must be pretty tedious work. Not bad for a bunch of LSD-eating stoners.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

From 41 years ago tonight. Reconstruction 03/09/79 : Cabaret Cotati : Cotati, CA






Make It Better Jam I Just Want to Stop Welcome To The Basement Struggling Man Another Star Get Up And Dance Jam Soul Roach Do I Move You hat You Won't Do For Love missing It's No Use


----------



## Just Be (Mar 10, 2020)

The tour that will go down in infamy.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

Just Be said:


> The tour that will go down in infamy.
> View attachment 4500797


Too damn funny.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

From 39 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 03/10/81 Madison Square Garden - New York City, NY 






Set 1: Mississippi Half-Step Franklin's Tower Me And My Uncle It Must Have Been The Roses Little Red Rooster Don't Ease Me In Lazy Lightnin' Supplication Brown-Eyed Women Looks Like Rain Deal 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Lost Sailor Saint Of Circumstance Drums The Wheel China Doll Truckin' Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: Satisfaction Brokedown Palace


----------



## Just Be (Mar 10, 2020)

too larry said:


> Too damn funny.


When I first saw it, I thought they were actually going to use it as a tour name but I found out that it's just a joke ..and a damn funny one!


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

Just Be said:


> When I first saw it, I thought they were actually going to use it as a tour name but I found out that it's just a joke ..and a damn funny one!


I just hope the shows will be able to go on. I heard that F1 would be racing with the grandstands empty in an upcoming GP. March Madness fans would be pretty mad if all the games were played in empty gyms.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 10, 2020)

too larry said:


> I just hope the shows will be able to go on. I heard that F1 would be racing with the grandstands empty in an upcoming GP. March Madness fans would be pretty mad if all the games were played in empty gyms.


Whoever wished that I should "Live in interesting times" ..got their wish.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 10, 2020)

too larry said:


>


I don't watch the news and this the first I've heard about a recent TN tornado. From the little bit that I've watched, this seems to be a shit storm all on its own. Sorry, Bob but the magic is long gone. Bob is not my uncle.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I don't watch the news and this the first I've heard about a recent TN tornado. From the little bit that I've watched, this seems to be a shit storm all on its own. Sorry, Bob but the magic is long gone. Bob is not my uncle.


It was bad. The wife and I were watching the news, and the mayor of Nashville was saying it would take several weeks or even a couple of months for things to get back to normal. We had to laugh. For the folks who lost their house, normal is not going to be possible for a long time.

And yes, the Wolf Brothers are the worst of the Dead offshoot bands.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

From 27 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 03/11/93 Rosemont Horizon - Rosemont, IL 






Set 1: Help On The Way Slipknot! Franklin's Tower Little Red Rooster Althea When I Paint My Masterpiece So Many Roads The Music Never Stopped 

Set 2: Iko Iko Wave To The Wind Truckin' Spoonful He's Gone Drums The Other One The Days Between Around And Around

Encore: Liberty


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

From 37 years ago this afternoon. Jerry 3/12/83


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

From 35 years ago yesterday. Grateful Dead 03/13/85 Berkeley Community Theater - Berkeley, CA 






Set 1: Jack Straw Althea Mama Tried Mexicali Blues Friend Of The Devil New Minglewood Blues Deal 

Set 2: The Music Never Stopped Franklin's Tower Estimated Prophet Spoonful Drums Ollin Arrageed Man Smart-Woman Smarter Black Peter Good Lovin' 

Encore: Brokedown Palace


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

From 49 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 03/14/71


----------



## Just Be (Mar 14, 2020)

too larry said:


> From 49 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 03/14/71


That's the earliest, rawest version of Greatest Story Ever Told that I ever heard.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

Happy 80th Phil.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

From 51 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 03/15/69 Hilton Hotel - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Morning Dew - Missing Alligator - Missing Drums - Missing Alligator - Missing Hard To Handle Good Morning Little School Girl Dark Star St. Stephen The Eleven Turn On Your Love Light


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

Since that ^^^^^^ show was missing Morning Dew, Alligator, Drums and Alligator, here is a bonus show. From 30 years ago tonight.






Setlist: 

Set 1: Jack Straw Sugaree Easy To Love You Walkin' Blues Althea Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues Tennessee Jed Cassidy Don't Ease Me In 

Set 2: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Samson And Delilah Terrapin Station Drums Space I Will Take You Home Wharf Rat Throwing Stones Not Fade Away 

E: Revolution


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

From 47 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 03/16/73 Nassau Coliseum - Uniondale, NY 






Set 1: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Jack Straw Wave That Flag Looks Like Rain Ramble On Rose Box Of Rain Beat It On Down The Line They Love Each Other El Paso Row Jimmy Mexicali Blues Bird Song Playin' In The Band 

Set 2: Promised Land Bertha Greatest Story Ever Told Loser Big River Don't Ease Me In Me And My Uncle Dark Star Truckin' Morning Dew 

Set 3: Sugar Magnolia


----------



## Just Be (Mar 16, 2020)

Never have I seen a set list with a China/Rider in the first set let alone as the opener. Top notch recording!


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

Happy St Patrick's day. From 32 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 03/17/88 Henry J. Kaiser Auditorium - Oakland, CA 






Set 1: Hell In A Bucket Sugaree New Minglewood Blues Ramble On Rose Stuck Inside Of Mobile Row Jimmy Let It Grow 

Set 2: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums Goin' Down The Road Feeling Bad I Need A Miracle Dear Mr. Fantasy Hey Jude Reprise 

Encore: Black Muddy River


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 18, 2020)

Not a huge fan of the CV/TP content but this thread gets the exception..

_♪ ..Sittin’ plush with a royal flush. Asses back to back.. ♬
_


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

From 50 years ago yesterday. Grateful Dead 03/20/70 Capitol Theater - Port Chester, NY 






Set 1: Casey Jones Me And My Uncle China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Hard To Handle 

Set 2: Deep Elem Blues Friend Of The Devil Don't Ease Me In Black Peter Uncle John's Band Katie Mae 

Set 3: Good Lovin' Drums Not Fade Away Good Lovin' Viola Lee Blues High Time Turn On Your Love Light 

Encore: And We Bid You Goodnight


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

Was not crazy about the sound quality on that show, so. . . . 

From 43 years ago night before last. Grateful Dead 03/19/77 Winterland Arena - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Bertha Mama Tried Loser Big River They Love Each Other Looks Like Rain Tennessee Jed Estimated Prophet Terrapin Station Playin' In The Band Samson And Delilah Playin' In The Band 

Set 2: Eyes Of The World Dancin' In The Streets Wharf Rat Franklin's Tower Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: One More Saturday Night Uncle John's Band


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

From 39 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 3/28/81, Grugahalle (Rockpalast), Essen, Germany

Grateful Dead: Jerry Garcia (g, voc); Bob Weir (g, voc); Phil Lesh (b, voc); Bill Kreutzmann (dr, perc); Mickey Hart (dr, perc); Brent Mydland (key, voc)






Set 1: Alabama Getaway 02:00 Greatest Story Ever Told 06:44 Sugaree 10:53 Me And My Uncle 24:45 Mexicali Blues 27:40 Shakedown Street 34:08 Little Red Rooster 46:10 Althea 55:44 Looks Like Rain 1:05:15 Deal 1:13:42 






Setlist, set 2: Estimated Prophet 01:30 He's Gone 14:18 The Other One 24:40 The Beast - Drum solos 33:25 (incl.Flying Karamazov Brothers) Not Fade Away *56:20 Wharf Rat * 1:07:15 Around And Around * 1:16:50 Good Lovin' 1:20:50 One More Saturday Night 1:33:45 

(* = with Pete Townshend) Note: The Who performed at the same venue earlier that same evening.


----------



## too larry (Apr 10, 2020)

Hope everyone is doing well. Here is a show from 49 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 04/10/71 East Hall Franklin And Marshall Col. - Lancaster, PA 

Enjoy.






(setlist is from the comments of the video. Not sure if it's right, but it's righter than the one Okie posted)
Set 1: Casey Jones Me And Bobby McGee Next Time You See Me Loser Beat It On Down The Line Hard To Handle Bertha Playing In The Band Deal Good Lovin' 

Set 2: Truckin' Sing Me Back Home Me And My Uncle China Cat Sunflower > I Know You Rider Cumberland Blues Sugar Magnolia In The Midnight Hour Uncle John's Band


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2020)

I have came into work a couple three days this week, but it's in the day when everyone is around. And I have been doing real work, not sitting on my ass for hours like I usually do. No time for RIU. I got in a little early this morning, so. . . . . . . .

From 37 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 04/16/83 Brendan Byrne Arena - East Rutherford, NJ 






Set 1: New Minglewood Blues Tennessee Jed Me And My Uncle Mexicali Blues Bird Song Maybe You Know How I Feel West LA Fadeaway My Brother Esau Looks Like Rain Touch Of Grey 

Set 2: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Uncle John's Band Truckin' Drums Black Queen Iko Iko The Other One Black Peter One More Saturday Night 

Encore: Johnny B. Goode


----------



## Just Be (Apr 16, 2020)

too larry said:


> I have came into work a couple three days this week, but it's in the day when everyone is around. And I have been doing real work, not sitting on my ass for hours like I usually do. No time for RIU. I got in a little early this morning, so. . . . . . . .
> 
> From 37 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 04/16/83 Brendan Byrne Arena - East Rutherford, NJ
> 
> ...


Stephen Still plays on Black Queen and Aiko


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2020)

From 36 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 04/20/84 Philadelphia Civic Center - Philadelphia, PA 






Set 1: Feel Like A Stranger Cold Rain And Snow Beat It On Down The Line Cumberland Blues Little Red Rooster Brown-Eyed Women My Brother Esau It Must Have Been The Roses Let It Grow 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Samson And Delilah Drums I Need A Miracle Morning Dew Around And Around Johnny B. Goode 

Encore: Day Job


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 20, 2020)

too larry said:


> From 36 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 04/20/84 Philadelphia Civic Center - Philadelphia, PA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah! I found this thread specifically to post this but I've been beaten to the punch. I even had the following cut from a post I made in a different thread and then deleted. ..

"I'm listening to one of my favorites from the wobbly 82-86 era as I write. This one's got some pop. Great recording too."







*  Grateful Dead Live at Philadelphia Civic Center on 1984-04-20 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive  *
Set 1 Feel Like A Stranger, Cold Rain & Snow, Beat It On Down The Line, Cumberland Blues, Little Red Rooster, Brown Eyed Women, My Brother Esau, It Must Have...
archive.org


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Hah! I found this thread specifically to post this but I've been beaten to the punch. I even had the following cut from a post I made in a different thread and then deleted. ..
> 
> "I'm listening to one of my favorites from the wobbly 82-86 era as I write. This one's got some pop. Great recording too."
> 
> ...


Hey. I'm not coming into work these days, so not posting. Feel free to take up my slack.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2020)

From 33 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 05/02/87 Frost Amphitheater, Stanford University - Palo Alto, CA 






Set 1: Hell In A Bucket West LA Fadeaway Beat It On Down The Line Stagger Lee Little Red Rooster Dire Wolf Far From Me Jack Straw When Push Comes To Shove One More Saturday Night 

Set 2: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Playin' In The Band Terrapin Station Drums Truckin' Morning Dew Around And Around Turn On Your Love Light 

Encore: Black Muddy River


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 2, 2020)

Of course there's this 50th birthday boy....









Grateful Dead Live at Harpur College on 1970-05-02 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive


Set 1 Don't Ease Me In, I Know You Rider, Friend Of The Devil, Dire Wolf, Beat It On Down The Line-> Black Peter, Candyman-> Cumberland Blues, Deep Elem...



archive.org


----------



## Just Be (May 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Of course there's this 50th birthday boy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet acoustic stand-alone I Know You Rider


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 2, 2020)

Check out It's a Man's World... maybe my all time favorite Pigpen track.


----------



## Just Be (May 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Check out It's a Man's World... maybe my all time favorite Pigpen track.


After looking at the entire set list, it dawns on me that this was a staple in my collection back in the 80's. It took a minute for it to sink in since my cassette said 'Binghamton, NY' and not Harpur College. Thanks for the flashback.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 2, 2020)

Yeah... one of the grand old chestnuts. A Dick's Picks too.


----------



## Just Be (May 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Yeah... one of the grand old chestnuts. A Dick's Picks too.


I didn't know it was one of Dick's Picks. Nice pick, Dick!


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2020)

I love Bill weir


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 7, 2020)




----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4558756
> I love Bill weir


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

From 43 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 05/09/77 War Memorial Auditorium - Buffalo, NY 






Set 1: Help On The Way Slipknot! Franklin's Tower Cassidy Brown-Eyed Women Mexicali Blues Tennessee Jed Big River Peggy-O Sunrise The Music Never Stopped 

Set 2: Bertha Good Lovin' Ship Of Fools Estimated Prophet The Other One Drums Not Fade Away Comes A Time Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: Uncle John's Band


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

too larry said:


> From 43 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 05/09/77 War Memorial Auditorium - Buffalo, NY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That set has my favorite Peggy o. Enjoy! '77 is my favorite live dead


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)

From 51 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 05/16/69 Campolindo High School - Moraga, CA 






Set 1: Good Morning Little School Girl Doin' That Rag Me And My Uncle Hard To Handle Turn On Your Love Light


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

From 43 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 05/18/77 Fox Theater - Atlanta, GA 






Set 1: Deal Cassidy Jack-A-Roe Mexicali Blues Friend Of The Devil New Minglewood Blues It Must Have Been The Roses Lazy Lightnin' Supplication High Time The Music Never Stopped 

Set 2: Jack Straw Ship Of Fools Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums The Other One Stella Blue Around And Around 

Encore: Brokedown Palace


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2020)

From 38 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 05/23/82 Greek Theater, University Of California - Berkeley, CA 






Set 1: Shakedown Street Promised Land They Love Each Other Mama Tried Mexicali Blues Loser Little Red Rooster Ramble On Rose Let It Grow 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Samson And Delilah Ship Of Fools Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums The Other One Stella Blue I Need A Miracle Casey Jones 

Encore: Satisfaction Brokedown Palace


----------



## too larry (May 28, 2020)

From 25 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 05/28/95 Portland Meadows - Portland, OR 






Set 1: Jack Straw Peggy-O Wang Dang Doodle Row Jimmy When I Paint My Masterpiece Brown-Eyed Women Let It Grow 

Set 2: Samson And Delilah Long Way To Go Home Crazy Fingers Corrina Drums Space All Along The Watchtower Black Peter Around And Around 

Encore: Box Of Rain


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

From 28 years ago last night. Grateful Dead 5/31/1992 05/31/92 Sam Boyd Silver Bowl - Las Vegas, NV 






Set 1: Help On The Way Slipknot! Franklin's Tower New Minglewood Blues It Must Have Been The Roses Queen Jane Approximately Bird Song Picasso Moon 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Man Smart-Woman Smarter So Many Roads Saint Of Circumstance He's Gone Drums Space Attics Of My Life Spoonful The Other One Morning Dew 

Encore: Baba O'Riley Tomorrow Never Knows


----------



## Just Be (Jun 1, 2020)

too larry said:


> From 28 years ago last night. Grateful Dead 5/31/1992 05/31/92 Sam Boyd Silver Bowl - Las Vegas, NV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice encore but even though I'm not a big Vince-influence man.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Nice encore!


I didn't get to listen to the whole show. Just getting back to work on a part time basis, and lots to catch up on.


----------



## Just Be (Jun 1, 2020)

too larry said:


> I didn't get to listen to the whole show. Just getting back to work on a part time basis, and lots to catch up on.


I edited my original reply. Welcome back to the 'real' world!


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I edited my original reply. Welcome back to the 'real' world!


Thanks. But other than the pay, I was liking the lockdown. I'm getting a lot of work done at home.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)

From 36 years ago last night. Grateful Dead 06/14/84 Red Rocks Amphitheater - Morrison, CO 






Set 1: Iko Iko Cassidy It Must Have Been The Roses New Minglewood Blues Brown-Eyed Women Jack Straw Day Job 

Set 2: Shakedown Street Playin' In The Band Dear Mr. Fantasy Drums Playin' In The Band Black Peter Throwin' Stones Not Fade Away 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)

From 30 years ago last night, Grateful Dead 06/17/90 Shoreline Amphitheatre - Mountain View, CA 






Set 1: Shakedown Street Little Red Rooster Jack-A-Roe Easy To Love You Queen Jane Approximately Bird Song Promised Land 

Set 2: Iko Iko Picasso Moon Ship Of Fools Playin' In The Band Eyes Of The World Drums I Will Take You Home I Need A Miracle Stella Blue Throwin' Stones Turn On Your Love Light 

Encore: The Weight


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2020)

From (the land of the midnight sun) 40 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 06/21/80 West High Auditorium - Anchorage, AK 






Set 1: Sugaree New Minglewood Blues Candyman Me And My Uncle Big River Loser Lazy Lightnin' Supplication Far From Me Ramble On Rose Feel Like A Stranger 

Set 2: Big Railroad Blues Samson And Delilah Terrapin Station Playin' In The Band Drums Truckin' Stella Blue Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: One More Saturday Night Brokedown Palace


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2020)

Happy birthday Robert Hunter.

From wiki wiki:

*Robert C. Christie Hunter* (born *Robert Burns*, June 23, 1941 – September 23, 2019) was an American lyricist, singer-songwriter, translator, and poet, best known for his work with the Grateful Dead.[1][2] Born near San Luis Obispo, California, Hunter spent some time in his childhood in foster homes, as a result of his father's abandoning his family, and took refuge in reading and writing. He attended the University of Connecticut for a year before returning to Palo Alto, where he became friends with Jerry Garcia. Garcia and Hunter began a collaboration that lasted through the remainder of Garcia's life.
Garcia and others formed the Grateful Dead in 1965, and some time later began working with lyrics that Hunter had written. Garcia invited him to join the band as a lyricist, and Hunter contributed substantially to many of their albums, beginning with _Aoxomoxoa_ in 1969. Over the years Hunter wrote lyrics to a number of the band's signature pieces, including "Dark Star", "Ripple", "Truckin'", "China Cat Sunflower", and "Terrapin Station". Hunter was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame with the Grateful Dead in 1994, and is the only non-performer to be inducted as a member of a band.[3] Upon his death, _Rolling Stone_ described him as "one of rock's most ambitious and dazzling lyricists".[1]


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jun 28, 2020)

46 years ago..

Mississippi Half Step-> It Must Have Been The Roses-> Jack Straw, Beat It On Down The Line, Deal, Mexicali Blues, Tennessee Jed, Me And Bobby McGee, Loose Lucy, El Paso, Sugaree, Around & Around, Seastones, Sugar Magnolia-> Scarlet Begonias, Big River, To Lay Me Down, Me & My Uncle, Row Jimmy, Weather Report Suite Prelude-> Weather Report Suite Part 1-> Let It Grow-> Heaven Help The Fool Jam-> U.S. Blues-> Promised Land-> Goin' Down The Road Feelin' Bad-> Sunshine Daydream, E: Ship of Fools








Grateful Dead Live at Boston Garden on 1974-06-28 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Mississippi Half Step-> It Must Have Been The Roses-> Jack Straw, Beat It On Down The Line, Deal, Mexicali Blues, Tennessee Jed, Me And Bobby McGee, Loose...



archive.org


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)

From 40 years ago tonight. Grateful Dead 06/29/80 Pauley Pavilion, UCLA - Los Angeles, CA 






Set 1: Alabama Getaway Promised Land Loser New Minglewood Blues Althea Looks Like Rain Easy To Love You Big Railroad Blues Lost Sailor Saint Of Circumstance Deal 

Set 2: Feel Like A Stranger Don't Ease Me In Estimated Prophet Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Drums The Other One Black Peter Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)

From 36 years ago tonight, Grateful Dead 07/06/84 Alpine Valley Music Theater - East Troy, WI 






Set 1: Iko Iko Jack Straw Big Railroad Blues Little Red Rooster Candyman Me And My Uncle Mexicali Blues Bird Song Let It Grow 

Set 2: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Ship Of Fools Man Smart-Woman Smarter Drums Dear Mr. Fantasy The Other One Black Peter Why Don't We Do It In The Road Around Jam Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: Touch Of Grey


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2020)

Check out this guy from the Grand Ole Opry covering Dead songs.


----------



## Just Be (Jul 10, 2020)

33 years ago today..

*Set 1:* Iko Iko, Jack Straw, Sugaree, Minglewood Blues, Althea, My Brother Esau, When Push Comes To Shove, Cassidy, China Cat Sunflower-> I Know You Rider, Looks Like Rain, Terrapin Station-> Drums-> Jam-> I Need A Miracle-> Black Peter-> Around & Around-> One More Saturday Night

*Set 2:* Tangled Up In Blue, I'll Be Your Baby Tonight*, Man Of Peace, Judas Priest, John Brown, Simple Twist Of Fate, Ballad Of A Thin Man, Memphis Blues, Chimes Of Freedom, Queen Jane Approximately, Gotta Serve Somebody, Joey, All Along The Watchtower, E: Touch Of Gray

*Set 2 with Bob Dylan; *w/Garcia On Pedal Steel: *Tangled Up In Blue, Judas Priest, Simple Twist Of Fate, Gotta Serve Somebody.








Grateful Dead Live at John F Kennedy Stadium on 1987-07-10 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive


Set 1 Iko Iko, Jack Straw, Sugaree, Minglewood Blues, Althea, My Brother Esau, When Push Comes To Shove, Cassidy, China Cat Sunflower-> I Know You Rider,...



archive.org


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 10, 2020)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Love the loose string sound on Deep Elem Blues.


One of my all time favorite Jerry shows


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2020)

From 44 years ago tonight, Grateful Dead 07/13/76 Orpheum Theater - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Mississippi Half-Step Big River Peggy-O Cassidy Crazy Fingers Let It Grow Drums Let It Grow Might As Well 

Set 2: The Music Never Stopped It Must Have Been The Roses Samson And Delilah High Time St. Stephen Not Fade Away St. Stephen Sugar Magnolia Stella Blue Sunshine Daydream 

Encore: Dancin' In The Streets


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 13, 2020)

too larry said:


> From 44 years ago tonight, Grateful Dead 07/13/76 Orpheum Theater - San Francisco, CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven’t gotten very far but that Half step was super soulful!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 14, 2020)

too larry said:


> From 44 years ago tonight, Grateful Dead 07/13/76 Orpheum Theater - San Francisco, CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


76’ High Times are church!!! Soo fucking good!


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2020)

This sounds like a good one so far.

Grateful Dead 07/14/84 Greek Theater, University Of California - Berkeley, CA 

Set 1: Jack Straw West LA Fadeaway Little Red Rooster Tennessee Jed Beat It On Down The Line Big Railroad Blues Looks Like Rain Don't Ease Me In 

Set 2: Help On The Way Slipknot! Franklin's Tower Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums Truckin' Wharf Rat Goin' Down The Road Feeling Bad One More Saturday Night

Encore: Day Job


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 14, 2020)

Day late on this one. This one of those if I had a time machine shows. Pure Magic! In all the years I had this tape I hadn’t heard the Dark Star encore. I read on ReListen that a comet shot across the sky the moment Jerry sang dark star crashes!


----------



## Just Be (Jul 17, 2020)

54 years ago today..

Track 01: Big Boss Man (04:44.820)
Track 02: Standing On The Corner (03:26.270)
Track 03: Beat It On Down The Line [7] (03:32.41 >
Track 04: > In The Pines (04:54.155)
Track 05: Cardboard Cowboy (03:27.489)
Track 06: Nobody's Fault But Mine (04:06.135)
Track 07: The Next Time You See Me (03:40.836) 








Grateful Dead Live at Fillmore Auditorium on 1966-07-17 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive


Track 01: Big Boss Man (04:44.820) Track 02: Standing On The Corner (03:26.270) Track 03: Beat It On Down The Line [7] (03:32.418) > Track 04: > In The Pines...



archive.org


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 17, 2020)

Just Be said:


> 54 years ago today..
> 
> Track 01: Big Boss Man (04:44.820)
> Track 02: Standing On The Corner (03:26.270)
> ...


That In the Pines!!!


----------



## Just Be (Jul 17, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> That In the Pines!!!


I still like Nirvana's version better


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 17, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> That In the Pines!!!


Leadbelly’s version might be my favorite


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 18, 2020)

Happy 44th to this birthday girl. She's a beaut.









Grateful Dead Live at Orpheum Theatre on 1976-07-18 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive


Set I Mississippi Half-Step Uptown Toodleloo Cassidy Row Jimmy Mama Tried Scarlet Begonias Looks Like Rain Tennessee Jed New Minglewood...



archive.org


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 18, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Happy 44th to this birthday girl. She's a beaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Charlie Miller for these wonderful recordings!


----------



## Just Be (Jul 18, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Thank you Charlie Miller for these wonderful recordings!


Who exactly is this Charlie Miller guy? I never heard of him until recently.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 18, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Who exactly is this Charlie Miller guy? I never heard of him until recently.


Charlie Miller is a Taper legend! Many of the best, most historic recordings that we all know and love are from him, this one included. You can search on ReListen or probably Archive.org for only his recordings. You won’t be disappointed with the sound quality and vibe of his tapes


----------



## Just Be (Jul 18, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Charlie Miller is a Taper legend! Many of the best, most historic recordings that we all know and love are from him, this one included. You can search on ReListen or probably Archive.org for only his recordings. You won’t be disappointed with the sound quality and vibe of his tapes


I've seen his name and recordings all over Archive.org. I just wasn't sure if he was a taper or someone that reworked old tapes.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 18, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I've seen his name and recordings all over Archive.org. I just wasn't sure if he was a taper or someone that reworked old tapes.


He is/was a taper too, but his MONSTROUS contribution has been doing the definitive transfer and remastering jobs on hundreds and hundreds of old analog tapes and reels . The most recent Charlie Miller transfer is ALWAYS the best version of a show to my ears. He gets the old tapes sounding as good as they're ever capable of sounding. An occasional matrix might beat a CM sounboard but not usually and they typically use the CM sbd in their matrix anyway.


----------



## Just Be (Jul 18, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> He is/was a taper too, but his MONSTROUS contribution has been doing the definitive transfer and remastering jobs on hundreds and hundreds of tapes/shows .


That's kind of what I figured. I usually choose the highest rated version of a show and it usually has his name on it.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't know where he gets all those SBD master reels and everything. He must have some sort of access to "The Vault". However he does it, he's a national treasure.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 19, 2020)

Just fired this one up with my morning coffee and little Tangie. 31th birthday boy here! I'm not a super-duper fan of post-coma, but this show is one that rises way above to me. They sound so STRONG and CONFIDENT right out of the gate with that opening Hell in a Bucket alone. Phil's just masterful and Jerry's ripping it with that hive of bees tone and crisp fingers. And that's just the first song.









Grateful Dead Live at Alpine Valley Music Theatre on 1989-07-19 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive


Set 1 Hell In A Bucket Sugaree Mama Tried Mexicali Blues Althea Victim Or The Crime West L.A. Fadeaway Desolation Row Deal Set 2 Box Of Rain Foolish...



archive.org


----------



## Just Be (Jul 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Just fired this one up with my morning coffee and little Tangie. 31th birthday boy here! I'm not a super-duper fan of post-coma, but this show is one that rises way above to me. They sound so STRONG and CONFIDENT right out of the gate with that opening Hell in a Bucket alone. Phil's just masterful and Jerry's ripping it with that hive of bees tone and crisp fingers. And that's just the first song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday! Hell in a Bucket is always an energizing opener. I stumbled across this first live version of it the other day.








Grateful Dead Live at Greek Theatre - University of California on 1983-05-13 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Set 1 Cold Rain And Snow -> Greatest Story Ever Told West L.A. Fadeaway Hell In A Bucket Loser Little Red Rooster Bird Song Let It Grow Set 2 China...



archive.org


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 19, 2020)

Where are all of the JGB recordings?


----------



## Just Be (Jul 19, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Where are all of the JGB recordings?


Not the best selection but it's something.




__





JGB : Free Music : Free Audio : Free Download, Borrow and Streaming : Internet Archive






archive.org


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 19, 2020)

I think Jerry's ex wife wouldn't give Archive authorization.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 19, 2020)

Yup. I think it was his "widow" to be more precise.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Yup. I think it was his "widow" to be more precise.


That’s what I thought


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Just fired this one up with my morning coffee and little Tangie. 31th birthday boy here! I'm not a super-duper fan of post-coma, but this show is one that rises way above to me. They sound so STRONG and CONFIDENT right out of the gate with that opening Hell in a Bucket alone. Phil's just masterful and Jerry's ripping it with that hive of bees tone and crisp fingers. And that's just the first song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday. It's close enough to my 1/2 birthday to say I've got a 28 1/2 years head start on you.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 19, 2020)

injinji said:


> Happy birthday. It's close enough to my 1/2 birthday to say I've got a 28 1/2 years head start on you.


Hah... the whole morning combo worked and I didn't make it so clear. . I was calling the show the "birthday boy". You've still got some years on me but I was old enough so I should have been there. Gdamn I shoulda been there. And coulda.


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2020)

You do have trouble finding very many Jerry shows. But this one is a good one. (More Jerry Garcia Band at Music Vault: http://www.musicvault.com )

Full Concert Recorded Live: 7/9/1977 Late Convention Hall (Asbury Park, NJ) 







Setlist: 0:00:00 - The Harder They Come 0:15:07 - Stage Noise 0:17:42 - They Love Each Other 0:25:46 - Stage Noise 0:30:05 - Midnight Moonlight 0:40:13 - Stage Noise 0:43:38 - Russian Lullaby (Incomplete) 0:58:57 - noodling 1:00:51 - Tore Up Over You 1:14:06 - crowd noise 1:14:54 - Knockin' On Heaven's Door 1:31:32 - Stage Noise 1:33:51 - Tangled Up in Blue 1:45:46 - crowd noise 1:51:00 - Not Fade Away (Incomplete)


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 19, 2020)

This is one of my all timers. So many favorites from this one. Mission, Love in the Afternoon, Rueben and Cherise.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 19, 2020)

What was everyone’s first GD/GD related show? I’ll go first. Saw Bobby and Rob Wasserman in a super small night club in 92. First Dead show was 3-24-93 in Chapel Hill N.C. 



NFA


----------



## Just Be (Jul 20, 2020)

This was my first. 








Grateful Dead Live at Providence Civic Center on 1985-04-04 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Alabama Getaway-> Jack Straw, Dire Wolf, El Paso, She Belongs To Me, My Brother Esau, Friend Of The Devil, Lost Sailor-> Saint Of Circumstance-> Deal I Need A...



archive.org


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 20, 2020)

my first one








Grateful Dead Live at Silver Stadium on 1987-07-02 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Set 1 Hell In A Bucket-> Bertha, Walkin' Blues, Dire Wolf, My Brother Esau, When Push Comes To Shove, Tons Of Steel, Me & My Uncle-> Mexicali Blues, Brown...



archive.org


----------



## Just Be (Jul 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> my first one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there the following year. Jerry comes out wearing a blazer. It was raining so we got treated to a Box of Rain / Cold Rain and Snow as openers.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 20, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I was there the following year. Jerry comes out wearing a blazer. It was raining so we got treated to a Box of Rain / Cold Rain and Snow as openers.
> View attachment 4629685


That blazer says I’m formal but also like to party


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 20, 2020)

Just Be said:


> This was my first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


85 is one of my favorite years! Jerry’s voice was gruff, but his playing was so inspired!


----------



## Just Be (Jul 20, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> That blazer says I’m formal but also like to party


As if the BMWs and cocaine weren't enough.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2020)

This was my fist one. The only year the Tidewater spring show was not in Hampton.









Grateful Dead Live at The Scope on 1982-04-03 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Alabama Getaway-> Greatest Story Ever Told, They Love Each Other, Me & My Uncle-> Big River, Peggy-O-> CC Rider, Bird Song, It's All Over Now, Althea-> Let It...



archive.org


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2020)

*Jerry Garcia Band 7/20/1976*








Set 1 They Love Each Other After Midnight Stir It Up The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down Midnight Moonlight The Way You Do The Things You Do

Set 2 I'll Take A Melody Tore Up Over You Mystery Train Ride Mighty High


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 20, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I was there the following year. Jerry comes out wearing a blazer. It was raining so we got treated to a Box of Rain / Cold Rain and Snow as openers.
> View attachment 4629685


I was at that one too. Don't remember the blazer though...that's pretty sweet. Is that your own pic by chance?


----------



## Just Be (Jul 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I was at that one too. Don't remember the blazer though...that's pretty sweet. Is that your own pic by chance?


Cool. Did you happen to get up to Oxford Plains after this show?
That's just a photo that I found when I did a search for it.


----------



## Just Be (Jul 20, 2020)

Just when I thought that I couldn't like Henry Rollins any less.








Henry Rollins covers the Grateful Dead


At first blush, the linkage of Henry Rollins, who came out of D.C.‘s straight edge scene—he’s obviously tight buddies with Ian MacKaye, the man who wrote the song “Straight Edge”—and Jerry Garcia, one of the most drug-friendly musicians who ever lived, seems more than a little bit odd. But maybe...




dangerousminds.net


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 20, 2020)

too larry said:


> This was my fist one. The only year the Tidewater spring show was not in Hampton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they didn’t play Promised Land. My co worker was at this one. Saw Dead and co at Hampton this past November. So good to be around family again after all these years! Hadn’t been to the Mothership since 98! It wasnt the Zion shit show it used to be and it was ticketed seating. No General admission!


----------



## Just Be (Jul 21, 2020)

The whole show is only available via the playlist that's set up on YT. (opening the link should get you there)


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2020)

Jerry Garcia Band - Full Concert Recorded Live: 9/15/1976 S.S. Duchess on New York City Harbor (New York, NY) 







Setlist: 0:00:00 - Catfish John 0:13:17 - Stage Noise 0:15:22 - After Midnight (Incomplete) 0:27:17 - Stage Noise 0:28:53 - Stir It Up 0:38:44 - Stage Noise 0:40:46 - Tore Up Over You (Incomplete) 0:43:37 - They Love Each Other 0:50:29 - Stage Noise (Incomplete) 0:52:54 - Stop That Train (Incomplete) 1:02:57 - crowd noise 1:03:53 - Mighty High (Incomplete)


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 21, 2020)

injinji said:


> Jerry Garcia Band - Full Concert Recorded Live: 9/15/1976 S.S. Duchess on New York City Harbor (New York, NY)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this The show from the hells angels movie


----------



## Just Be (Jul 21, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Is this The show from the hells angels movie


It is.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 21, 2020)

Just Be said:


> It is.


Ass, gas or grass. Nobody rides for free


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2020)

Grateful Dead 07/22/84 Ventura County Fairgrounds - Ventura, CA 






Set 1: Dancin' In The Streets Bertha My Brother Esau Loser Cassidy Ramble On Rose Hell In A Bucket Day Job 

Set 2: Samson And Delilah Ship Of Fools I Just Wanna Make Love To You Man Smart-Woman Smarter Terrapin Station Drums Morning Dew Throwin' Stones Not Fade Away In The Midnight Hour 

Encore: Brokedown Palace


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2020)

Have you guys listened to Grateful Dean's reviews? With live music gone, he's been reviewing the shows on Shakedown Stream.


----------



## Just Be (Jul 24, 2020)

injinji said:


> Have you guys listened to Grateful Dean's reviews? With live music gone, he's been reviewing the shows on Shakedown Stream.


Not I. I overdose on reviews on the archive as it is. Although, the idea of video reviews of certain shows makes a lot more sense since the youtuber can actually play the part of the song that they're referring to. I've been spending a lot of (AKA too much) time lately sifting through the essays written in the link below. By the time I've finished reading one, I've got ten browser tabs open to different audio nuggets on the IA.




__





Grateful Dead Guide


An ongoing series of articles on songs & performances of the early Grateful Dead.




deadessays.blogspot.com






To whoever reads this, listen to the Cumberland and the Dark Star in the link below. Both are freaking insane!
(Jerry plays a rare pedal steel on Looks Like Rain)








Grateful Dead Live at Academy of Music on 1972-03-23 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive


Set 1 China Cat Sunflower -> I Know You Rider Black Throated Wind Chinatown Shuffle Brown Eyed Women Beat It On Down The Line Cumberland Blues Looks...



archive.org


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Not I. I overdose on reviews on the archive as it is. Although, the idea of video reviews of certain shows makes a lot more sense since the youtuber can actually play the part of the song that they're referring to. I've been spending a lot of (AKA too much) time lately sifting through the essays written in the link below. By the time I've finished reading one, I've got ten browser tabs open to different audio nuggets on the IA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since the world went sideways I have almost no chill time with wifi. My work time was my free time. Now I try to jam as much e-shit as I can into my lunch break, then get back outside. So most of these shows I post, I only get to listen to the first couple of songs before I have to move on to birthdays.

Grateful Dead 07/25/74 International Amphitheater - Chicago, IL 






Set 1: Me And My Uncle Loose Lucy Black Throated Wind Loser Beat It On Down The Line Sugaree Mexicali Blues Brown-Eyed Women El Paso Row Jimmy WRS Prelude WRS Part 1 Let It Grow Around And Around 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Big River It Must Have Been The Roses Jack Straw Dark Star Stella Blue Johnny B. Goode Uncle John's Band U.S. Blues One More Saturday Night 

Encore: Ship Of Fools 


Note: 1st song is Loose Lucy, not M&MU.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2020)

Grateful Dead 07/27/82 Red Rocks Amphitheater - Morrison, CO 






Set 1: Jack Straw Sugaree On The Road Again It Must Have Been The Roses Me And My Uncle Big River Peggy-O Little Red Rooster China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider 

Set 2: Playin' In The Band Terrapin Station Drums The Wheel The Other One Stella Blue Playin' In The Band 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 28, 2020)

I haven’t been getting notified of y’all’s posts. Here a little something to brighten your day:


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 28, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> I haven’t been getting notified of y’all’s posts. Here a little something to brighten your day:


That Knockin’ is a wig flipper


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 28, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Not I. I overdose on reviews on the archive as it is. Although, the idea of video reviews of certain shows makes a lot more sense since the youtuber can actually play the part of the song that they're referring to. I've been spending a lot of (AKA too much) time lately sifting through the essays written in the link below. By the time I've finished reading one, I've got ten browser tabs open to different audio nuggets on the IA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jerry’s playing behind Bobby on LL Rain always gets my choked up


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 28, 2020)

too larry said:


> Grateful Dead 07/27/82 Red Rocks Amphitheater - Morrison, CO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! AUD>SBD!!!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 28, 2020)

too larry said:


> Grateful Dead 07/27/82 Red Rocks Amphitheater - Morrison, CO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the first set on tape, but could not get my hands on the second. I used to drool over this set while staring at my Deadbase. Thank you for reminding me of this show!!!


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jul 28, 2020)

Santa clara 2015 I think it was.


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2020)

Not sure what is going on with OkieDeadHead. Looks like he posted the 7/29/82 Red Rocks show with the 07/21/90 World Music Theater - Tinly Park, IL set list. (I suspect drug use)


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 29, 2020)

injinji said:


> Not sure what is going on with OkieDeadHead. Looks like he posted the 7/29/82 Red Rocks show with the 07/21/90 World Music Theater - Tinly Park, IL set list. (I suspect drug use)


Ha!


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)

Just for shits and grins, here is the meat in the July '82 Red Rocks sandwich. Grateful Dead 07/28/82 Red Rocks Amphitheater - Morrison, CO 






Set 1: Shakedown Street Beat It On Down The Line Greatest Story Ever Told They Love Each Other Mama Tried Mexicali Blues Big Railroad Blues Lazy Lightnin' Supplication Deal 

Set 2: Man Smart-Woman Smarter Althea Let It Grow He's Gone Truckin' Drums Spanish Jam Not Fade Away Black Peter Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: Baby Blue


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)

An oldie for today's "on this day" show. Grateful Dead 07/30/66 P.N.E. Garden Auditorium - Vancouver B.C., Canada 






Set 1: Standing On The Corner I Know You Rider Next Time You See Me Sitting On Top Of The World You Don't Have To Ask Big Boss Man Stealin Cardboard Cowboy Baby Blue Cream Puff War 

Set 2: Viola Lee Blues Bring It On Down The Line Good Morning Little School Girl


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 30, 2020)

injinji said:


> Just for shits and grins, here is the meat in the July '82 Red Rocks sandwich. Grateful Dead 07/28/82 Red Rocks Amphitheater - Morrison, CO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second set Althea!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 30, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Second set Althea!


Jerry’s version of Baby Blue has to be one of favorite things in all the world!!!!


----------



## Just Be (Jul 30, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Second set Althea!


Althea's one of the songs where Jerry uses his missing finger to tuck a pick away allowing him to go from finger picking to playing with a pick in the blink of an eye. You can see him make the switch here at the 7:47 mark.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 30, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Althea's one of the songs where Jerry uses his missing finger to tuck a pick away allowing him to go from finger picking to playing with a pick in the blink of an eye. You can see him make the switch here at the 7:47 mark.


Flawless transition


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2020)

Grateful Dead 07/31/82 Manor Downs - Austin, TX 






Set 1: Alabama Getaway Promised Land Candyman El Paso Bird Song Little Red Rooster Ramble On Rose It's All Over Now Brown-Eyed Women The Music Never Stopped Deal 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums Uncle John's Band Truckin' Morning Dew One More Saturday Night 

Encore: Don't Ease Me In


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday Jerry!


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/01/82 Zoo Amphitheater - Oklahoma City, OK 






Set 1: Jack Straw They Love Each Other C.C. Rider Tennessee Jed Me And My Uncle Big River China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider 

Set 2: Playin' In The Band Iko Iko Lost Sailor Saint Of Circumstance Drums The Wheel Playin' In The Band Black Peter Around And Around Johnny B. Goode 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Happy Birthday Jerry!







__





Rock & Roll Birthdays


1931 Ramblin' Jack Elliott, American folk singer, born in Brooklyn, New York



rollitup.org


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/02/76 Colt Park - Hartford, CT 






Set 1: Promised Land Mississippi Half-Step Mama Tried Deal Cassidy Tennessee Jed Big River Brown-Eyed Women New Minglewood Blues They Love Each Other Looks Like Rain Loser Lazy Lightnin' Supplication 

Set 2: Might As Well Samson And Delilah Candyman Playin' In The Band Wharf Rat Drums Goin' Down The Road Feeling Bad Playin' In The Band Around And Around 

Encore: U.S. Blues Sugar Magnolia


----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/03/69 Family Dog at The Great Highway - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Hard To Handle Beat It On Down The Line Hi Heeled Sneakers High Time Mama Tried Dark Star Alligator Drums Alligator Caution (Do Not Stop On Tracks) And We Bid You Goodnight


----------



## injinji (Aug 4, 2020)

Jail house rock today. Grateful Dead 8/4/1971 Terminal Island Correctional Facility, San Pedro Ca






truckin bertha bobby mcgee hard to handle china rider loser playin in the band next time you see me me and my uncle casey jones cumberland big boss man sugaree el paso mr charlie not fade away gdtrfb lovelight


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2020)

For yesterday. Grateful Dead 08/05/79 Oakland Auditorium Arena - Oakland, CA 






Set 1: Mississippi Half-Step Franklin's Tower Me And My Uncle Big River Candyman It's All Over Now Brown-Eyed Women Lost Sailor Althea Promised Land 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums Ollin Arrageed Not Fade Away Wharf Rat Around And Around 

Encore: Bertha Good Lovin' Jo


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2020)

Grateful Dead 8/6/1971 Hollywood Palladium - Hollywood, CA 






Set 1: Bertha Playin' In The Band Loser Mr. Charlie Cumberland Blues Brokedown Palace Me And Bobby McGee Hard To Handle Casey Jones 

Set 2: St. Stephen Truckin' Drums The Other One Me And My Uncle The Other One Deal Sugar Magnolia Morning Dew Turn On Your Love Light


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2020)

Short but sweet. Jerry Garcia Band August 7, 1977 Keystone - Berkeley, CA 






Set 1: The Way You Do The Things You Do Catfish John Stop That Train Let It Rock Russian Lullaby Knockin' On Heaven's Door Midnight Moonlight 

Set 2: They Love Each Other Tore Up Over You Simple Twist Of Fate The Harder They Come


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2020)

Jerry Garcia Band 08-09-1990 The Warfield San Francisco, CA 






Set 1 01 Cats Under The Stars 02 Tears Of Rage 03 Get Out Of My Life Woman 04 Run For The Roses 05 And It Stoned Me 06 Senor (Tales Of Yankee Power) 07 I Second That Emotion 

Set 2 01 The Way You Do The Things You Do 02 Waiting For A Miracle 03 Night They Drove Old Dixie Down 04 Russian Lullaby 05 Evangeline 06 That Lucky Old Sun (Just Rolls Around Heaven All Day) 07 Deal


----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2020)

First time for me hearing this show. Reconstruction 8/10/79.







01. Lovely Night For Dancing 02. Strugglin' Man 03. Fast Tone 04. I Just Want To Stop 05. //That's What Love Will Make You Do 06. Another Star 07. Tellin' My Friends 08. Make It Better 

01. Tuning 02. Someday Baby 03. Unknown Song 04. Sama Layuca 05. Space & Nice Jam 06. Dear Prudence


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2020)

Grateful Dead'08/12/81 Salt Palace - Salt Lake City, UT 






Set 1: Alabama Getaway Greatest Story Ever Told Friend Of The Devil Mama Tried Mexicali Blues Jack-A-Roe C.C. Rider Althea Lost Sailor Saint Of Circumstance 

Set 2: Might As Well Man Smart-Woman Smarter Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums Spanish Jam Truckin' Morning Dew Around And Around Good Lovin' 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/14/71 (Video Says Aug 15 but it is for the 14th. Fat Fingers did it again) Berkeley Community Theater - Berkeley, CA 






Set 1: Bertha Me And My Uncle Mr. Charlie Sugaree El Paso Big Railroad Blues Big Boss Man Brokedown Palace Playin' In The Band Hard To Handle Cumberland Blues Loser Promised Land 

Set 2: Truckin' Drums The Other One Me And Bobby McGee Sugar Magnolia Not Fade Away Goin' Down The Road Feeling Bad Not Fade Away 

Encore: Johnny B. Goode Uncle John's Band


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/15/87 Town Park - Telluride, CO 






Set 1: Feel Like A Stranger Franklin's Tower New Minglewood Blues Candyman Me And My Uncle Big River Tennessee Jed Desolation Row Deal 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Looks Like Rain Eyes Of The World Drums I Need A Miracle Bertha Morning Dew One More Saturday Night 

Encore: Baby Blue


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/16/81 McArthur Court (University Of Oregon) - Eugene, OR 






Set 1: Jack Straw Friend Of The Devil El Paso Loser New Minglewood Blues Peggy-O Little Red Rooster Deal 

Set 2: Feel Like A Stranger Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums The Other One Stella Blue Around And Around Good Lovin' 

Encore: Baby Blue


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/17/91 Shoreline Amphitheatre - Mountain View, CA 






Set 1: Help On The Way Slipknot! Franklin's Tower Wang Dang Doodle Brown-Eyed Women Queen Jane Approximately Tennessee Jed The Music Never S/opped 

Set 2: Man Smart-Woman Smarter Ship Of Fools Smokestack Lightning He's Gone Drums Space Morning Dew One More Saturday Night 

Encore: It's All Over Now


----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/18/89 Greek Theater, University Of California - Berkeley, CA 






Set 1: Cold Rain And Snow New Minglewood Blues Row Jimmy When I Paint My Masterpiece Built To Last Victim Or The Crime Bird Song Promised Land 

Set 2: Iko Iko Looks Like Rain Terrapin Station Drums Crazy Fingers I Need A Miracle Stella Blue Throwin' Stones Turn On Your Love Light 

Encore: Black Muddy River And We Bid You Goodnight


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/19/80 Uptown Theater - Chicago, IL 






Set 1: Mississippi Half-Step Franklin's Tower New Minglewood Blues Dire Wolf Cassidy Row Jimmy Me And My Uncle Big River Althea Easy To Love You Feel Like A Stranger 

Set 2: Little Red Rooster China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums Playin' In The Band Comes A Time Playin' In The Band Around And Around Alabama Getaway 

Encore: Johnny B. Goode


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/20/87 Park West Ski Resort - Salt Lake City, UT 






Set 1: Big Boss Man Promised Land Dire Wolf New Minglewood Blues Row Jimmy It's All Over Now Loser Cassidy When Push Comes To Shove 

Set 2: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Man Smart-Woman Smarter Ship Of Fools Truckin' Smokestack Lightning Drums The Wheel Gimme Some Lovin' All Along The Watchtower Stella Blue Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: The Mighty Quinn


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/21/68 Fillmore West - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Cryptical Envelopment Drums The Other One Cryptical Envelopment Good Morning Little School Girl Alligator 

Set 2: Dark Star St. Stephen The Eleven Death Don't Have No Mercy Turn On Your Love Light 

Encore: Midnight Hour


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/22/68 Fillmore West - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: St. Stephen Death Don't Have No Mercy Turn On Your Love Light 

Set 2: Dark Star Cryptical Envelopment The Other One Cryptical Envelopment New Potato Caboose Alligator Drums Alligator Caution (Do Not Stop On Tracks) Feedback And We Bid You Goodnight


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/23/69 Pelletier Farm - St. Helens, OR 






1. //Hard to Handle 2. Mama Tried 3. High Time 4. Casey Jones 5. Easy Wind 6. Sittin' On Top of the World 

1. Tuning 2. Dark Star 3. St. Stephen 4. The Eleven 5. Lovelight 6. We Bid You Good Night


----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/24/72 Berkeley Community Theater - Berkeley, CA 






Set 1: Promised Land Sugaree Jack Straw China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Me And My Uncle Bird Song Beat It On Down The Line Tennessee Jed Playin' In The Band Casey Jones 

Set 2: Mississippi Half-Step Mexicali Blues Brown-Eyed Women Truckin' Dark Star Morning Dew Sugar Magnolia Ramble On Rose Greatest Story Ever Told Sing Me Back Home One More Saturday Night 

Encore: Uncle John's Band


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/25/93 Shoreline Amphitheatre - Mountain View, CA 






Set 1: Touch Of Grey Greatest Story Ever Told Peggy-O The Same Thing Friend Of The Devil Easy Answers So Many Roads Promised Land 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Estimated Prophet Terrapin Station Drums All Along The Watchtower Attics Of My Life Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 25, 2020)

injinji said:


> Grateful Dead 08/25/93 Shoreline Amphitheatre - Mountain View, CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


93 had some great shows! I cut my GD teeth in 93


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> 93 had some great shows! I cut my GD teeth in 93


Yes good show.

Okie Deadhead had posted the same show the last two days, so I had to go searching. He had posted this show this time last year.


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/26/71 Gaelic Park - Bronx, NY 






Set 1: Bertha Playin' In The Band Mr. Charlie Sugaree El Paso Big Boss Man Big Railroad Blues Hard To Handle Beat It On Down The Line Loser Sugar Magnolia Empty Pages Good Lovin' Casey Jones 

Set 2: Me And My Uncle China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Deal Cumberland Blues Truckin' Drums The Other One Next Time You See Me Me And Bobby McGee Uncle John's Band St. Stephen Not Fade Away Goin' Down The Road Feeling Bad Not Fade Away


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 27, 2020)

Some asshole blocked most of the video of this monumental show on YouTube. This is the best I could do. To be able to actually watch the boys on this day after burning through multiple tapes is so fucking special!!! When I introduce someone to the Dead, this is where I start. If anyone knows where I can find the whole movie I would be deeply indebted. Long live the Dead!!!


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/27/83 Seattle Center Coliseum - Seattle, WA 






Set 1: Jack Straw Deep Elem Blues My Brother Esau Brown-Eyed Women Little Red Rooster Ramble On Rose Looks Like Rain Deal 

Set 2: Touch Of Grey Playin' In The Band Uncle John's Band Drums Throwin' Stones Black Peter One More Saturday Night 

Encore: Baby Blue


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)

A two fer today. Grateful Dead 8/29/68 (this show was short enough that I got to listen to most of it. Not too bad)


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)

And Grateful Dead 08/29/80 The Spectrum - Philadelphia, PA 






Set 1: Alabama Getaway Promised Land Candyman Me And My Uncle Big River Row Jimmy Little Red Rooster Brown-Eyed Women Far From Me Lost Sailor Saint Of Circumstance Deal 

Set 2: Greatest Story Ever Told Althea Let It Grow He's Gone The Other One Drums Wharf Rat Goin' Down The Road Feeling Bad Around And Around Johnny B. Goode 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/30/80 The Spectrum - Philadelphia, PA 






Set 1: Feel Like A Stranger Peggy-O Cassidy Friend Of The Devil New Minglewood Blues Cold Rain And Snow Looks Like Rain Easy To Love You Althea Jack Straw 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain C.C. Rider Ramble On Rose Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums Not Fade Away Black Peter Sugar Magnolia

Encore: One More Saturday Night


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2020)

Grateful Dead 08/31/85 Manor Downs - Austin, TX 






Set 1: Mississippi Half-Step El Paso Dupree's Diamond Blues Mexicali Blues Big River Althea My Brother Esau Jack-A-Roe Let It Grow 

Set 2: Terrapin Station Estimated Prophet Drums Goin' Down The Road Feeling Bad Stella Blue Throwin' Stones Not Fade Away 

Encore: She Belongs To Me One More Saturday Night


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/01/69 Baton Rouge Int. Speedway - Prairieville, LA 






Set 1: Casey Jones Morning Dew Mama Tried High Time Easy Wind Dark Star St. Stephen The Eleven Turn On Your Love Light


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/02/68 Betty Nelson's Organic Raspberry Farm - Sultan, WA (old short shows all week. Sorry if that is not your thing)






Set 1: Dark Star St. Stephen Cryptical Envelopment The Other One Cryptical Envelopment Alligator Drums Alligator Caution (Do Not Stop On Tracks)


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)

Too good not to share. 

Jerry Garcia Band October 31, 1987 Lunt-Fontanne Theatre - New York, New York 






Matinee, acoustic set: I've Been All Around This World I'm Troubled Short Life of Trouble Band introduction Blue Yodel #9 (Standing on the Corner) Spike Driver Blues Trouble in Mind The Girl at the Crossroads Bar Bright Morning Stars Ripple Goodnight Irene Matinee, electric set: How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved by You) They Love Each Other When I Paint My Masterpiece Dear Prudence Run for the Roses I Shall Be Released My Sisters and Brothers Midnight Moonlight Crazy Love 

Evening show, acoustic set: Swing Low, Sweet Chariot Deep Elem Blues Blue Yodel #9 Ballad of Casey Jones Two Soldiers Band introduction Diamond Joe Gone Home Oh, Babe, It Ain't No Lie If I Lose Ragged but Right Evening show, electric set: Werewolves of London Cats Under the Stars Stop That Train Let It Rock Gomorrah The Harder They Come Knockin' on Heaven's Door Deal My Sisters and Brothers 

Jerry Garcia Acoustic Band: Jerry Garcia – acoustic guitar, vocals David Nelson – acoustic guitar, vocals Sandy Rothman – mandolin, dobro, banjo, vocals John Kahn – double bass Kenny Kosek – fiddle David Kemper – snare drum 

Jerry Garcia Band: Jerry Garcia – electric guitar, vocals Melvin Seals – keyboards John Kahn – bass guitar David Kemper – drums Jaclyn LaBranch – vocals Gloria Jones – vocals 

Recording by John Cutler


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/03/72 Folsom Field (University Of Colorado) - Boulder, CO 






Set 1: Promised Land Sugaree Me And My Uncle Tennessee Jed Black Throated Wind Bird Song Beat It On Down The Line Mississippi Half-Step Playin' In The Band Casey Jones 

Set 2: Bertha El Paso Brown-Eyed Women Mexicali Blues China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Truckin' Loser He's Gone The Other One Wharf Rat Johnny B. Goode Set 3: Cold Rain And Snow Sugar Magnolia Deal Jack Straw Ramble On Rose Rockin' Pneumonia & The Boogie Woogie Flu Not Fade Away Goin' Down The Road Feeling Bad 

Encore: Not Fade Away


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/04/79 Madison Square Garden - New York City, NY 






Set 1: Jack Straw Sugaree Me And My Uncle Big River Candyman New Minglewood Blues Tennessee Jed Lost Sailor Saint Of Circumstance Deal 

Set 2: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Looks Like Rain He's Gone Drums Wharf Rat Around And Around 

Encore: Shakedown Street


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/05/85 Red Rocks Amphitheater - Morrison, CO 






Set 1: Cold Rain And Snow C.C. Rider Candyman Beat It On Down The Line Stagger Lee Me And My Uncle Big River Peggy-O Let It Grow 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums Gimme Some Lovin' Wharf Rat Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: Brokedown Palace


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 5, 2020)

too larry said:


> Grateful Dead 09/05/85 Red Rocks Amphitheater - Morrison, CO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


85 is one of my favorite years!


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/06/69 Family Dog at The Great Highway - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Dancin' In The Streets Jam Casey Jones Good Morning Little School Girl Doin' That Rag He Was A Friend Of Mine Big Boy Pete Good Lovin' It's All Over Now


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/07/69 Family Dog at The Great Highway - San Francisco, CA 






Set 1: Peggy Sue That'll Be The Day Johnny B. Goode Baby What You Want Me To Do Wipe Out Big Railroad Blues Louie Louie Twist & Shout Blue Moon


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2020)

Back to some (longer) 80's shows. Grateful Dead 09/08/83 Red Rocks Amphitheater - Morrison, CO 






Set 1: Shakedown Street Mama Tried Big River Ramble On Rose Hell In A Bucket Brown-Eyed Women Looks Like Rain Deal 

Set 2: Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Estimated Prophet Terrapin Station Drums Throwin' Stones Black Peter Around And Around Good Lovin' 

Encore: Baby Blue


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2020)

9/8/45 Ron "Pigpen" McKernan, American rocker (Grateful Dead), born in San Bruno, California (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/10/91 Madison Square Garden - New York City, NY 






Set 1: Shakedown Street C.C. Rider It Takes A Train To Cry Black Throated Wind High Time Cassidy Deal 

Set 2: Help On The Way Slipknot! Franklin's Tower Estimated Prophet Dark Star Drums Space Dark Star Reprise I Need A Miracle Standing On The Moon Turn On Your Love Light 

Encore: It's All Over Now


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/11/88 The Spectrum - Philadelphia, PA 






Set 1: Iko Iko Feel Like A Stranger Franklin's Tower Little Red Rooster Stuck Inside Of Mobile Tennessee Jed Peggy-O Promised Land 

Set 2: Foolish Heart Victim Or The Crime Scarlet Begonias Fire On The Mountain Drums The Wheel Stella Blue Throwin' Stones Not Fade Away 

Encore: Baby Blue


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey guys. Sorry for skating the week away. Hurricane Sally has complicated my life the last few days.


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/19/87 Madison Square Garden - New York City, NY 






Set 1: Mississippi Half-Step It's All Over Now High Time Mexicali Blues Big River When Push Comes To Shove Box Of Rain Don't Ease Me In 

Set 2: Crazy Fingers Uncle John's Band Playin' In The Band Drums I Need A Miracle Maggie's Farm Black Peter Around And Around Turn On Your Love Light 

Encore: Black Muddy River


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 21, 2020)

I haven't been popping in much, but I love that you guys are doing this. This is a contender for my favorite show ever.... Happy 48th!









Grateful Dead Live at The Spectrum on 1972-09-21 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive


Set I Promised Land, Bird Song, El Paso, China Cat Sunflower-> I Know You Rider, Black Throated Wind, Big Railroad Blues, Jack Straw, Loser,...



archive.org


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm far from a super-fan of post-coma but something seems to possess Jerry during the Morning Dew and onward. He always said MSG was "juiced". It's amazing what seems to happen to him here.









Grateful Dead Live at Madison Square Garden on 1987-09-18 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive


Set 1 Hell In A Bucket Sugaree Walkin' Blues Candyman When I Paint My Masterpiece Bird Song Set 2 Shakedown Street Man Smart (Woman Smarter) Terrapin...



archive.org


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 21, 2020)

And then there's this one. One of my favorite Dark Stars (along with 9/21/72). The one is HEAVY. The night after Jimi Hendrix died and there's death all around them ... Phil's Dad, Jerry's Mom, Janis.... they all died in a span of a few weeks. I call this one the Death Star (mostly to myself). You can actually hear the musical "time of death" before the resurrection that leads to a wake led by Pigpen. Profound shit. All kinds of cool stuff seems to happen around the equinoxes. I also consider Phish's show from 9/22/99, off in New Mexico, their most underrated ever and one of my favorites too... for those of you who go "both ways".  Needs a SBD but it's just so solid and mature, song to song.... much like 9/21/72.









Grateful Dead Live at Fillmore East on 1970-09-19 : Free Borrow & Streaming : Internet Archive


Set 3 (partial) 01. //Sugar Magnolia 02. Dark Star -> 03. St. Stephen -> 04. Not Fade Away -> 05. Turn On Your Lovelight/Crowd 06. House Music (Get...



archive.org


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I haven't been popping in much, but I love that you guys are doing this. This is a contender for my favorite show ever.... Happy 48th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I always trip on this being Keith’s rookie year. He came out swinging for the fences!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> And then there's this one. One of my favorite Dark Stars (along with 9/21/72). The one is HEAVY. The night after Jimi Hendrix died and there's death all around them ... Phil's Dad, Jerry's Mom, Janis.... they all died in a span of a few weeks. I call this one the Death Star (mostly to myself). You can actually hear the musical "time of death" before the resurrection that leads to a wake led by Pigpen. Profound shit. All kinds of cool stuff seems to happen around the equinoxes. I also consider Phish's show from 9/22/99, off in New Mexico, their most underrated ever and one of my favorites too... for those of you who go "both ways".  Needs a SBD but it's just so solid and mature, song to song.... much like 9/21/72.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go both ways. Ha!


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2020)

Here in a minute I'll be going down the road feeling bad. Well, going down the road anyway. The river had fell about a foot and a quarter so I felt safe to sleep at home last night. Looking at the hydrology report online this morning, I see it's come back up a foot. So as soon as I eat, it's back down to the riverhouse to play in the flood.

But I did take the time to queue this one up.






Grateful Dead 09/22/88 Madison Square Garden - New York City, NY 

Set 1: Shakedown Street New Minglewood Blues Candyman Beat It On Down The Line Greatest Story Ever Told To Lay Me Down Cassidy Deal 

Set 2: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums I Need A Miracle Dear Mr. Fantasy Hey Jude Reprise Turn On Your Love Light 

Encore: Brokedown Palace


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/28/77 Paramount Northeast - Seattle, WA 






Set 1: New Minglewood Blues They Love Each Other Cassidy Loser Jack Straw Tennessee Jed Passenger Peggy-O Me And My Uncle Friend Of The Devil The Music Never Stopped 

Set 2: Bertha Good Lovin' Dire Wolf Estimated Prophet Eyes Of The World Drums Not Fade Away Wharf Rat Around And Around 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2020)

Grateful Dead 09/30/93 Boston Garden - Boston, MA 






Set 1: Here Comes Sunshine Spoonful Candyman El Paso Broken Arrow Stagger Lee Easy Answers Don't Ease Me In 

Set 2: Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds Wave To The Wind Crazy Fingers Estimated Prophet He's Gone Drums The Other One Wharf Rat Not Fade Away 

Encore: Brokedown Palace


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2020)

Grateful Dead 11/04/85 The Centrum - Worcester, MA 






Set 1: Alabama Getaway Promised Land It Must Have Been The Roses El Paso West LA Fadeaway New Minglewood Blues Big Railroad Blues The Music Never Stopped Might As Well 

Set 2: China Cat Sunflower I Know You Rider Playin' In The Band Terrapin Station Drums The Wheel Truckin' Wharf Rat Sugar Magnolia 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 4, 2020)

injinji said:


> Grateful Dead 11/04/85 The Centrum - Worcester, MA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The set list listed doesn’t match up with the recording. This is 11-5-85. Think I still have this one on tape.


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> The set list listed doesn’t match up with the recording. This is 11-5-85. Think I still have this one on tape.


That happens once in a while.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)

Grateful Dead 10/08/84 The Centrum - Worcester, MA 






Set 1: Iko Iko Beat It On Down The Line Candyman C.C. Rider Bird Song Lazy Lightnin' Supplication Deal 

Set 2: Terrapin Station Samson And Delilah I Just Wanna Make Love To You I Need A Miracle Drums Truckin' Wharf Rat Not Fade Away 

Encore: U.S. Blues


----------



## kovidkough (Oct 16, 2020)

it ain't over til Donna sings


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 16, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> it ain't over til Donna sings


People always give Donna shit but she contributed a feminine energy that worked on a lot of songs. Yes her Playin screams make me cringe at times, but on songs like LL Rain, Tomorrow is Forever, He’s Gone etc she really adds a lot. With that said, some of my favorite shows from that era have Donna low in the mix and she not really missed. She is the one who had the balls to step up to Jerry and tell him that Keith was their next piano player. Had she not done that who knows what type of parallel universe we would be living in now.


----------



## kovidkough (Oct 16, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> People always give Donna shit but she contributed a feminine energy that worked on a lot of songs. Yes her Playin screams make me cringe at times, but on songs like LL Rain, Tomorrow is Forever, He’s Gone etc she really adds a lot. With that said, some of my favorite shows from that era have Donna low in the mix and she not really missed. She is the one who had the balls to step up to Jerry and tell him that Keith was their next piano player. Had she not done that who knows what type of parallel universe we would be living in now. View attachment 4715788


honestly I only say her name for the reaction


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## kovidkough (Oct 26, 2020)

injinji said:


>


this is one good jam fam


----------



## kovidkough (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## kovidkough (Oct 28, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4727834


bertha


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2020)

Good idea.


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

I was searching out Dead cowboy songs and came across this. My first time hearing it.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 4, 2020)

injinji said:


> I was searching out Dead cowboy songs and came across this. My first time hearing it.


Sooo groovy!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 12, 2020)

Always loved this show! Wish they had done this more in those later years.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)

Look what I stumbled across. The Lame Ducks.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)

Got to love M&MU as the opener.


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 10, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Yes!


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2021)

You Tube slipped this in my feed this morning. Not too bad.


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2021)

Jerry and Generalisimo Francisco Franco are still dead...


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 28, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Let the good times roll!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 28, 2021)

Good show- we had tickets to the 95 run, but Jerry moved on too soon. Would have been a decent farewell to the old garden


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)

Today in Grateful Dead history. . . .

1967 - The Grateful Dead
All six members of the Grateful Dead were busted by California narcotics agents for possession of marijuana at the groups' 710 Ashbury Street House in San Francisco, California.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 2, 2021)

Where has this thread been my whole life?


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Where has this thread been my whole life?


Welcome. You have a few shows to catch up on.


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Nov 6, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Watched that clip and saw a snipit of that show they did in Egypt. Could you imagine watching that show from the Giza Plateau? I was 8 lol


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

Fresh off the presses.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

On this day, 42 years ago. . . .


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Volume change alert. Early on, about minute three.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## potpimp (Apr 20, 2022)

Did you guys know that Gary Pihl, guitarist for Boston, took lessons from Jerry Garcia? Yep, true story.


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2022)

I love these shows the New Riders played with the Dead. Good country sounding stuff.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 25, 2022)

love this song


----------



## injinji (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (May 16, 2022)

You know I think there’s something wrong with me sometimes and I love to hear a good jam band but man I really could never get into the Grateful Dead


----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)

This is a nice little nugget I found listening to cowboy dead songs tonight.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2022)

old and in the way


----------



## Grojak (Jun 23, 2022)

Saw Phil and friends 2 weeks ago, I’ve seen D&C like 10 times over the course of their existence. Phil and Friends was so much more rocking!


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2022)

Good turtle.


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2022)

I really liked this show. There was problems with the amps, so they did an acoustic set.


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2022)

Good show.


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)

It's the night before solstice, so everyone can unwrap one gift. I'll start with this one.


----------



## DeadHeadX (Dec 24, 2022)

I’ve had bad luck with Dead and Co.. Was finally on my way to see them last summer at Saratoga and the show got cancelled. Jumped on to buy tickets for next summer, but “dynamic pricing” pissed me off so much I ditched. Lucky I got to see the GD some back in the day, at least, when pre-sale meant you could send in a request for tickets to headquarters, all face value, rather than get fleeced by “pre-sale” “dynamic pricing”. I love the music and will figure out a wat to get there, I’m sure. Lots of great cover bands these days too.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 5, 2023)

Pigpen was the only white guy who could ever really sing the blues. Also Jerry's slide work is bananas. It's easy to hear why they chose this night to put on the album.


----------



## dabbles (Jan 5, 2023)

My Dad once went into a music store in Mendocino county and bought a banjo guitar. Jerry Garcia was in the store as well
and was disappointed because he wanted the banjo too but my dad got it first.
It's hanging on the wall right across from me as i write this.


----------



## injinji (Friday at 11:52 PM)

lusidghost said:


> Pigpen was the only white guy who could ever really sing the blues. . . . . . .


I love me some pigpen era dead. But, once upon a time in Macon. . . .


----------



## lusidghost (Saturday at 8:59 AM)

injinji said:


> I love me some pigpen era dead. But, once upon a time in Macon. . . .


I have to agree with this. Greg had the soul. Especially on Whipping Post.


----------

